# Heroes of Highdale OOC



## Ilium (May 10, 2006)

*The game is full again.  We'll be re-starting play when the new characters are done.*

======================================================================

This thread pertains to my ongoing (but now gone  ) D&D game involving:
  Ferrix
  Jdvn1
  Lord_Raven88
  D20Dazza

So the game thread is gone (along with everybody's characters, of course).  Question is, should I try to reconstitute, or should we just let it go?  Opinions?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 10, 2006)

Hi! We went back to the old thread, actually... wherever it is... Caves of the Spider.
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=146180

You want us to move here?


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 10, 2006)

Even if we can't recover the old thread we should still be able to carry on, after all, all we've done is kill a few ogres at the mill outside of town.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 10, 2006)

Yeah, but dont' you remember? They were a few CR 47 ogres for which we got a couple million xp... I'd be happy to restart with just 1 million xp, though.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 11, 2006)

Haha found it!!


----------



## Ilium (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for the link Jdvn1.  As you can see I had to make a new account because the old one (which Henry fixed for me) is now current again.  Grrr.  Before I ask for a fix I'm waiting to see how the new restore goes.

The big thing we've lost is the characters, but if you can find THAT thread we'll be in pretty good shape again.  Everybody will have to level their characters again, though.


----------



## Ferrix (May 11, 2006)

I found a cached version of the Rogues Gallery.

Need to be reupdated to level 10, but I've it saved if anyone doesn't have their character sheet.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Haha found it!!



 ... Oh, oops. 

I don't have my character!

I don't think.


----------



## Ferrix (May 11, 2006)

Posting to readd to subscriptions.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2006)

Ilium said:
			
		

> So the game thread is gone (along with everybody's characters, of course).  Question is, should I try to reconstitute, or should we just let it go?  Opinions?



Wait, what? Do you mean the game or the characters? I'm not sure what you mean.


----------



## Ilium (May 12, 2006)

Not to worry.  You guys all seem like you want to keep going so we will.

What I meant is that the character thread is inaccessible to me.  Because of the problems with my account I don't have the search feature so I can't find the rogue's gallery thread.  If one of you could find it and link to it, we could all re-level the characters and get rolling again.  I'm afraid I didn't keep local copies of the characters.

Once the game is underway again, I'll be doing a big old "save thread" on the rogue's gallery at least. 

*Edit*:  Ah-Ha!  Found the RG thread from a link I posted in the old recruitment thread.  Here's this link  for anybody that needs it:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=146978

Please re-level your characters to 10 if you haven't done so yet.  Once everybody is ready, I'll start the game again.  Cool.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2006)

Awesome.  Do you remember how much money we had, or what we bought?


----------



## Ilium (May 12, 2006)

Sadly, no.  I'll try to cobble something back together using the info from the adventure.  Does anybody remember what they bought?


----------



## Ferrix (May 12, 2006)

Wow... really tempting to sarcastically say I bought a +6 vorpal adamantine waraxe...


----------



## D20Dazza (May 15, 2006)

I'm pretty sure I converted a lot of my cash to a more manageable form in the way of gems and I purchased a couple of potions and maybe a scorll or two??


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 16, 2006)

I don't remember everything I bought. I got two of four or five types of scrolls, and some minor items, I think.


----------



## Ilium (May 16, 2006)

I apologize for not getting to this yet.  Busy busy, yada yada.   I'll try to re-post the loot from the spider adventure here today, and we'll just have to go through the exercise of re-buying and re-levelling.  Look at it as a chance to reconsider your earlier decisions.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 17, 2006)

Busy? You and me both, sista!



Okay, I'll never do that again.

Maybe.


----------



## Ilium (May 17, 2006)

As long as you're busy gettin' busy it's a'ight.

 

 

Ok, I won't do it either.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 18, 2006)

Cool. I've leveled up Ery but still need to do HPs (how?) and items/wealth.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Ilium (May 18, 2006)

Take average HPs.  At 10th level for Rogue that's 3, plus your con modifier.  At odd levels you would get 4 plus modifiers.

Totally off-topic, but I just had a new guy join our FTF group.  He's playing a 10th level rogue/bard and he's got a grand total of 27 hit points.  Blech.  I have no idea how I'm going to keep from pasting him the first combat he gets in.


----------



## Ilium (May 18, 2006)

Ok, here's what I've found in the adventure and my faulty memory. 


```
Item                                 Market Price
Bracers of armor +2                   4000 
ring of protection +1                 2000
lesser metamagic rod (Silent Spell)   3000
wand of scorching ray (18 charges)    4500 Prorated to 1620
potion of lesser restoration           300
2 potions of magic fang                 50 Each
spiffy strongbox with key               50

Golden vial with ruby stopper          500 
Silver and jade lamp                   500
      w/continual flame

Various coin and gems                 7000
```
Tappakaupias was willing to pay you 3/4 market price for each magic item, up to a max of 5000 GP out-of-pocket for him.

In addition he was willing to sell you other items for 3/4 market price, up to 3000 GP market value (minor stuff basically)


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 18, 2006)

Does 'prorated to 1620' mean 'it's worth 1620 because it's only 18 charges left'?


----------



## Ilium (May 18, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Does 'prorated to 1620' mean 'it's worth 1620 because it's only 18 charges left'?



 That's correct.  The market value is 1,620 GP, which means you'd normally be able to get about 810 for it, but Tappakaupias would be willing to pay 1215.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 22, 2006)

So assuming we keep the potion of lesser restoration and the thing of continual flame, that would be... 11270gp in stuff. Which means we'd sell for 3/4, which is 8452.5gp (I thought he bought up to 10k, but I don't remember for sure anymore... I just remember it all fitting into his budget).

Anyway, hm. He'll buy up to 6666gp worth of stuff, then. So, the rest is 4604gp worth of stuff to sell, which we sell for half price, or 2302gp.

So, we sell for a total of 7302. Divide by 4 for 1825.5gp per person.

Anyone want to check my math?

(The bracers, the wand, and the strongbox come out to 6670gp--close enough to let the numbers slide, Ilium?)

Oh, oops. There's also 7k in gold and gems. Divide that by four to get 1750gp, which puts the per-person total to 3575.5gp.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 22, 2006)

I trust ya math Jdvn1 - or at the least I'm too lazy to double check it


----------



## Ilium (May 22, 2006)

That sounds close enough for government work.  

As soon as everybody re-spends their money and updates their character sheets we can get back to it.

I don't want to go too much farther without people spending their money.  Make of that what you will.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 23, 2006)

I'll be gone from the 23rd to the 28th. Not sure if I'll have time to buy stuff beforehand. 

I'm going to New York City for the first time ever!


----------



## D20Dazza (May 23, 2006)

Cool Jdvn1, have a blast.

Like I said I changed most of my gold to gems. I only purchased a couple of potions of darkvision and a couple of scrolls of spider climb.


----------



## Ilium (May 23, 2006)

Have a good time, Jdvn1!  Let's see...the 28th is Sunday, and the next day is Memorial Day here in the States, so I probably won't be online.  Would everybody else like to try to carry on without Girble or should we wait and start in earnest on the 30th?


----------



## Ferrix (May 23, 2006)

Ilium said:
			
		

> That sounds close enough for government work.
> 
> As soon as everybody re-spends their money and updates their character sheets we can get back to it.
> 
> I don't want to go too much farther without people spending their money.  Make of that what you will.




Sirius is saving his money for a weapon or armor upgrade in the future.


----------



## D20Dazza (May 24, 2006)

I'm happy to wait until the 30th and restart with everyone.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 29, 2006)

I'm back and I had an awesome time! The Brooklyn Bridge at dawn is a great sight.

So, I should probably rebuy things when I have time, right?


----------



## D20Dazza (May 29, 2006)

Welcome back Jdvn1 - we missed ya


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 29, 2006)

Aww, isn't that sweet? What, did you need another _cure_ spell?


----------



## D20Dazza (May 30, 2006)

Nope, your absence was holding things up that's all


----------



## Ilium (May 30, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm back and I had an awesome time! The Brooklyn Bridge at dawn is a great sight.
> 
> So, I should probably rebuy things when I have time, right?



 Yes you should.  Thanks.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 31, 2006)

Err, I couldn't remember what I bought last time, so I just bought a bunch of scrolls (more than I bought before) and I'm going to adjust my spell list so I dont' have to fill up slots with spells I have scrolls of.


```
Scroll of
-purify food and drink x3  37gp 5sp
-remove fear x4           100gp
-remove paralysis x4      600gp
-restoration, lesser x4   600gp
-death ward x2           1400gp
-
-
-               spent    2737.5
                acquired 3575.5
                         ------
                left      838
                previous  219(and change)
                         ------
                total    1057gp
```


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm still here and ready to go btw.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 1, 2006)

Okay, I think I'm done with everything... though I don't remember the hp calculation.


----------



## Ilium (Jun 1, 2006)

Average HPs.  So for your 10th character level that would be the die type/2 (4 for a cleric) plus your Con mod, of course.

I apologize for my slow re-start on this.  You would just not BELIEVE how busy I've been.  The school year is ending in a few weeks, so that should help some.  Funny, I used to say that meaning my classes would let out.  Now it means my kids' school-related activities will end.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 1, 2006)

Average, gotcha. I should be ready to go, when you are.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 28, 2006)

Just checking in 

How we all doing??


----------



## Ilium (Jun 28, 2006)

I was wondering if anybody was still interested after my long silence.

I apologize again but I have a HUGE work deadline day after tomorrow, and then I'm on vacation (and basically away from the 'net) until July 10.  If you guys are still interested we can pick it up then.

I PROMISE!


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm still keen - I love ol' whats-her-name the ummm heavy sword wielding barbarian princess - I think that's what she is, it's been soooo long


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 28, 2006)

Ilium said:
			
		

> I was wondering if anybody was still interested after my long silence.
> 
> I apologize again but I have a HUGE work deadline day after tomorrow, and then I'm on vacation (and basically away from the 'net) until July 10.  If you guys are still interested we can pick it up then.
> 
> I PROMISE!




Always


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 29, 2006)

July 10th, works for me.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 29, 2006)

Sounds good


----------



## Ilium (Jun 29, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Always



Always interested in gaming, or "Ilium ALWAYS promises we're going to start again?" 

I'm glad to see you guys are all still on board.  July 10th it is (actually the 11th since the 10th is my last day of vacation).  It's actually possible I'll post earlier than that but honestly it's not likely.

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 29, 2006)

Can't wait to see what you've got lined up for us mate. have a good hol

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 14, 2006)

Can we have an update?


----------



## Ilium (Jul 14, 2006)

Post coming today.  Really.  I've been catching up at work and I'm only here for half a day today, but I WILL post in the IC thread before I leave for the week-end.  Thanks for  your patience.


----------



## Ilium (Jul 14, 2006)

Aaaaaand we're off!  New IC thread is UP:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=168459

As I said I'm only in a half-day today, then out again all week-end, but I'm back on my regular schedule come Monday morning.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 18, 2006)

One of my buddies is getting married this coming weekend (yay!) and, being his best man, I threw the bachelor's party this past weekend (yesterday). So with work (I work until midnight on Fridays and Saturdays, so I'm usually very tired afterwards), and hanging out with friends that have recently come into town, and organizing people and food and a place (etc) for the party, and other random things that have to be done...

I've been busy recently.  And, I'm rather behind in a number of my games. I'll try to catch up through the week, though.


----------



## Ilium (Jul 18, 2006)

Jdvn1, how dare you have a life?  What are you thinking, man?  

No worries, we'll move along as best we can.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 18, 2006)

Yeah, I know, I'm working on that. Is there a 12-step plan to help me off of this life addiction?

Though, this game has much less to catch up with. I'm liking small-group PbP games.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 20, 2006)

Woops, sorry, missed the starting thread - popping over now.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 20, 2006)

Greetings I've finally found the RG for this game, but unfortunately it didn't contain a 10 level Lucas, as such I have changed Lucas around a bit and updated him to 10th level.

Basically I've changed Lucas to a Wizard 5 / War Weaver 5 (from Heroes of Battle), let me know if this is okay with you Ilium.

BTW due to the database crash I've lost track of the items and treasure that we gained from the last adventure.


----------



## Ilium (Jul 21, 2006)

Cool!

I linked the RG in post 11 of this thread.  Sorry you didn't spot it.  Now that my CS account is finally fixed I'll be putting all the links back in my sig.

In post #25, Jdvn1 graciously re-worked the math for us and it comes to a net of 3575.5gp per person gained from the last adventure.  Go ahead and re-spend what you want.  Remember that Highdale has a GP limit of around 500 GP, but Tappakaupias has a small selection of more valuable items he'll sell to you for 3/4 cost.  Ask me for what you want, but if it's in the SRD and has a base price of 2000 or less it's probably fine.

As far as the War Weaver thing, it's fine with me.  I've wanted to see the War Weaver in action.  I do actually own Heroes of Battle (conveniently enough) but of course don't have it here at work.  Please put descriptions for your relevant special abilities in your character post so we can reference it during play.

Thanks.

Also, I will be in meetings and stuff all afternoon so I probably won't get another post up (other than the one I just did) but I'll be back on the 'net Monday as usual.

Hasta la vista.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 22, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> One of my buddies is getting married this coming weekend (yay!) and, being his best man...



And, just for an update from me--it's now the weekend, which means I'm really busy with wedding stuff.


----------



## Ilium (Jul 27, 2006)

Just a post to say I'm still alive.  If Jdvn1 doesn't post by tomorrow morning we'll move ahead anyway.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 28, 2006)

I figured I'd at least mention that I was doing a horrible job of keeping you guys up-to-date on why I haven't been around.



After the bachelor party, I was busy with wedding stuff... I posted this elsewhere about five days ago:


> Before Thursday: preparations (bachelor party took up a lot of time up until Sunday, then speech writing--for two speeches, which I never actually got around to finishing--and other logistical planning)
> Thursday: Dinner with one of the families (very informal, since good friends and all, but a chance to meet incoming family). Got home around midnight.
> Friday: Rehearsal/Rehearsal Dinner. Give speech, off the cuff. Get home around 1am.
> Saturday: Wedding. Give speech at reception, again off the cuff. Post-reception party. Get home at 3am.
> ...



Moreover, my parents left town on Wednesday which means Monday and Tuesday was filled with them telling me everything I have to do while they're gone--they have a small business that I essentially have to run, as well as do all of their normal errands and keep their house pretty and garden watered and so on.

Now that they've gone, though, I've had a bit more free time, and I'm actively trying to catch up on my PbP games by today, though it's taking me longer than I expected.

So, yes, NPC my character as you see fit. Girble is more headstrong, loud, and brave than most of my characters. That's why I like him.  He definitely wouldn't delay in mentioning the discovery of the fathatch.


----------



## Ilium (Jul 28, 2006)

Cool stuff.  I knew about the wedding but didn't realize you were still so busy.  At least it's good busy and not bad busy. 

I just want to give everybody a chance to react to the discovery (even if it's just to say "meh, who cares").  Then it's off to the mountains!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 6, 2006)

Did we have a watch order before? What should it be now? (I'm not good with that sort of thing)


----------



## Ilium (Aug 7, 2006)

You guys have never needed one before.  Just post it up and we'll get moving again.  Better yet, I'll post a list, and you guys can edit:

1) Viktor
2) Girble
3) Sirius
4) Ery
5) Lucas


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm happy with that order

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm happy with that order as well.

Does anyone want a _Magic Vestment_? It lasts 10 hours, and if no one wants it, there's no reason it should be on my spell list. I'd go with another Prayer, probably.


----------



## Ilium (Aug 10, 2006)

Just a heads-up that I'm taking a long week-end.  No more posts from me until MOnday.

That gives you guys plenty of time to decide what to do, but a couple of ogres should be no challenge for you guys, right?


----------



## Ilium (Aug 14, 2006)

Just chiming in to say I'm paying attention, but waiting for you guys to act.  It doesn't look like the fathach have spotted you yet.  Got Lucas's spell casting (buff-a-rama) and waiting to see what you'll do next.


----------



## Ilium (Aug 17, 2006)

/whistles idly

So there they are.  Two ogres, at least, just hangin' out and trying to stay warm.

Yep.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 17, 2006)

They look like the sort of ogres who are willing to help anyone climb through the mountain pass, right? They're your neighborly sort of ogre, never having hurt a fly.


----------



## Ilium (Aug 17, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> They look like the sort of ogres who are willing to help anyone climb through the mountain pass, right? They're your neighborly sort of ogre, never having hurt a fly.



 Oh yeah.  Clearly.  Boy Scout scarves and everything.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 17, 2006)

Ilium said:
			
		

> Oh yeah.  Clearly.  Boy Scout scarves and everything.



 ... Wait, Boy Scout scarves? But I _don't_ want them to be prepared.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 18, 2006)

dib dib dib dob dob dob


----------



## Ilium (Aug 18, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> dib dib dib dob dob dob



 ?

Are you guys waiting for me?  I'm waiting for you! 
If nobody posts by this week-end I'll assume a frontal assault.  Keep in mind that you'll have to cross about 100 feet of open terrain to get to the ogres.  If anybody wants to either Charge or Run (rather than just advance) make sure to let me know.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 18, 2006)

Ilium said:
			
		

> ?




I don't know about o/s but in Australia the cub anthem goes something like "Akala we'll do our best we'll dib dib dib, we'll dob, dob, dob" never been able to work out what it means , and it has been 25 years since I've been a cub....

I'm just waiting for someone else to move up with Ery, she ain't the front line type (yet)


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 22, 2006)

I just wanted to mention that I'm going to be on-and-off for a little while... not sure how long. I was confused, though, because in post 38, Girble was looking for a place to tie the horses (didn't want them to bolt during combat), but maybe I wasn't explicit enough? Ery followed suit in post 40, so I figured we were all going by foot.

Anyway, is it safe to assume that since Lucas is trying to stop the fleeing ogre that Lucas could have spoken off of his turn to tell me this? If so, I'll sent my Flame Strike (or Wall of Stone, assuming I can adequately block the ogre's progress) to help him out. If not, I'll try to enter melee.


----------



## Ilium (Aug 23, 2006)

Ok, I'm sorry about the ridiing assumption, but if you guys had tried to close on foot you'd have taken three or four rounds to do it instead of two and Sirius and Girble (your big melee hitters) would have taken even longer.  In fact the fleeing ogre probably would hav been out of Magic Missile range (though I'm sure Lucas could come up with something  ).

I wanted to get us moving again so I didn't want to have a 3-day exchange about it.  Sorry for seizing control like that.

To answer your other question: Yes we'll assume Lucas shouted his soliloquy between rounds so you can help out.  Given the way you phrased your post I assume you prefer the Wall of Stone if it will work?  Well it will.  The trail is hemmed in on both sides by rock here (which is why they chose this spot in the first place).

D20Dazza: Since the ogres seem to be busy, you could Run to catch up.  You'd be covering 120 ft. per round, which means you could be there at the end of this round (presumably stopping outside the ogres' reach until you get your dex bonus to AC back next round).  If you go for the horse it will actually take longer.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 23, 2006)

Yeah sorry, I didn't realise they were so far away - my bad.

She went for the horse in an effort to try and chase down the fleeing ogre while the other guys took care of the other two anyway so I'll stick with her current plan.

Cheers


Daz


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 24, 2006)

All right, I understand that, Ilium.  I also didn't realize running up there wasn't quite feasible. Wall of Stone it is.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Because I'm not 100% sure of what just happened, I wanted to point out that:


> Any time you take damage while climbing, make a Climb check against the DC of the slope or wall. Failure means you fall from your current height and sustain the appropriate falling damage.


----------



## Ilium (Aug 28, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Because I'm not 100% sure of what just happened, I wanted to point out that:



 Fair enough.  I actually didn't do that so I'll make the check and ret-con if necessary.  

What happened is this: You created the wall.  The area is 10 5' x 5' sections.  The trail is 15 feet wide (actually it's more like 10 or 12, but the rocks slope back on either side so you have to fill the bigger area) so that means the  wall is 3 sections wide by 3 sections (15 feet) tall, plus a bit for the last section.  For an 8 foot ogre, a 15' wall isn't that tall.  He made his Jump check and grabbed onto the top of the wall.  This is equivalent to a human pulling himself up onto an 8 foot fence or so.

Normally he would be able to scramble over in the same round, but I penalized him a Move action for surprise at a wall suddenly appearing in front of him.

Since he has something to grab onto, the climb DC is quite low, but I will make the check and if he fails I'll re-write the post a bit.  Thanks for the heads-up.

_EDIT: Ok, I did the climb check (DC 15: Dangling by your hands) and he made it, though just barely._


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 28, 2006)

My not being 100% what happened was partially the climb check for being damaged while climbing and trying to imagine everything that was happening. I didn't (and don't) expect you to feel like you have to justify everything. I figured he'd make the climb check anyway.


----------



## Ilium (Aug 28, 2006)

It's cool.  I thought maybe you were picturing the wall as being a lot higher, and so didn't understand how he could climb it at all.  I assume it's nice and smooth and if he couldn't reach the top he would have been out of luck.  So get over to the IC thread and smite him already!


----------



## Ilium (Aug 28, 2006)

Ferrix: In order to get a full attack you'll have to do a quick dismount, which requires a DC 20 Ride check.  Failure will just mean that you have to spend a move action so you'll only get a single attack.  I'll make the check for you along with the rest of your rolls.

By the way, the fathach speak their own gutteral version of vulgar Illic (which Sirius, as a dwarf who has battled them before, can speak).  I assume you want to taunt him in his own language, right?


----------



## Ilium (Aug 28, 2006)

Lord_Raven: I saw your post in the IC thread.  Sorry about that.  I'll adjust the damage accordingly, but he's still not dropped.  Though he does look rather more ragged than before.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 29, 2006)

So how far is Ery from the fathach on the wall? I'd like to try and get to him and use my hamstrung feat, he'd be flat footed while climbing so a sneak attack, giving up 2d6 of the damage and cutting his movement in half so if he does get over the wall he won't get away from me


----------



## Ilium (Aug 29, 2006)

He's about 50 feet from Ery but there are two very large, very angry ogres in the way.  

If you tumbled past them and charged you could just reach him.  By the RAW this is not allowed, but I've always thought the charge rules were a bit silly.  I've been thinking of a house rule that would allow you charge modifiers as long as you take a full-round action and the last part of your movement (equal to your base move) is in a straight line.  I'm willing to try out that house rule now as long as you guys realize it can be used against you in the future.  What say you?


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm happy to trial it, makes it more cinematic for the swashbuckler. Another way of doing it might be to adopt an action point system but allow them to be used to gain an additional move action instead of a bonus to a d20 roll - lets you make that last gasp effort, accounts for the second wind, the adrenalin rush.


----------



## Ilium (Aug 30, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> I'm happy to trial it, makes it more cinematic for the swashbuckler. Another way of doing it might be to adopt an action point system but allow them to be used to gain an additional move action instead of a bonus to a d20 roll - lets you make that last gasp effort, accounts for the second wind, the adrenalin rush.



 I like that.  I actually use Action Points in my ftf game.  Using one for an extra move action makes lots of sense.  Actually with all the Swift and Immediate actions introduced recently I should probably say "move or less" action.  So you could get off an additional Swift spell for example.  I'll have to think about it.


----------



## Ilium (Aug 31, 2006)

Still waiting to hear from Jdvn1 for this round.  If he doesn't post by tomorrow I'll assume he makes with the smiting.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 1, 2006)

Sorry it took so long--I try to put a little more thought into my PbP posts than I do my normal posts... that makes it harder to just pop on and post when I need to.


----------



## Ilium (Sep 1, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Sorry it took so long--I try to put a little more thought into my PbP posts than I do my normal posts... that makes it harder to just pop on and post when I need to.



 Oh, I dig it.  No worries.  I just want to keep everything moving as smoothly as possible.  A d20 modern game that I was in recently sputtered and died right after getting started and I don't want the same thing to happen to us.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Well, feel free to NPC me whenever you feel the need. I'm comfortable with your grasp of Girble's personality, and even if you do something I wouldn't, I can still play off of that.


			
				Ilium said:
			
		

> Girble shouts, *"Oh, come on, you big wimp!"* He concentrates and calls upon divine energies to create a column of divine flame, which reduces the fathach to a charred cinder before he can even scream.



Oh, that's a _perfect_ time for an Intimidate...


----------



## Ilium (Sep 8, 2006)

Anyone heard from Lord_Raven lately?  If he doesn't post this week-end I'll NPC Lucas.  You guys ought to wrap up these ogres quickly enough.  Then you have to figure out what to do about the stone wall that has suddenly appeared in your way.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 8, 2006)

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=173729


----------



## Ilium (Sep 8, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=173729



 Thanks, Jdvn1.  Since he hasn't posted in our OOC thread about it, I will hope that this is one of the games he will continue in.  Meanwhile, I'll NPC Lucas so the current round can go forward.  Post most likely tomorrow or Sunday.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 8, 2006)

Cool beans.

And we can break the stone wall, it just takes a little while.


----------



## Ilium (Sep 18, 2006)

Just a quick note to apologize for not posting.  I was away this week-end and work has been crazy.  In fact I'm in the office now (8:30 on a Sunday night) so that gives you some idea.   I'm not dead or anything, though, so post coming soon.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 19, 2006)

Wow, working Sunday night. That's gotta suck.

It's okay, though, I've been busy too!


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Sep 20, 2006)

Ilium said:
			
		

> Just a quick note to apologize for not posting.  I was away this week-end and work has been crazy.  In fact I'm in the office now (8:30 on a Sunday night) so that gives you some idea.   I'm not dead or anything, though, so post coming soon.



Hey if you don't complain about my slow posting, then I won't complain about yours.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 20, 2006)

is all good - I've been very busy myself recently


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 22, 2006)

Ilium, don't you houserule some spells to have longer durations? The stat enhancing spells?


----------



## Ilium (Sep 22, 2006)

Yes the "animal buff" spells all have a duration of 10 mins/level rather than 1 min/level.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 22, 2006)

All right, then one of the durations I mentioned earlier should be much longer, though you probably realized that.


----------



## Ilium (Sep 22, 2006)

Yeah, your Bull's Strength will last like an hour and a half.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 22, 2006)

The somatic component for that is just flexing his arms, right?


----------



## Ilium (Sep 22, 2006)

He also has to grin winningly and the verbal component is "Whoa, momma!"


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 25, 2006)

Where did you summarize the Hot Pursuit rules?


----------



## Ilium (Sep 25, 2006)

I haven't.  I said I will summarize them if need be.  Basically, the Hot Pursuit rules call for making opposed skill checks to close or increase distance during a chase, plus there are rules for random events and hazards, changing the nature of the terrain (by veering off in another direction, for example) and stuff like that.  I like them a lot but haven't gotten much of a chance to use them.

I'm hoping to hear from Ferrix and/or Lord Raven before proceeding.  I know LR isn't around as much as he used to be, but this is one of the few games he decided to stay in so I don't want to NPC him too much.


----------



## Ilium (Sep 25, 2006)

Ok, I just looked at the OOC for Ferrix's game and apparently he's having some RL complications that are preventing him from being around much.  Hopefully he will be back in force soon.

In the meantime, that leaves us with two players who are posting regularly and two who are posting very intermittently if at all.  I don't want the game to die, and I certainly don't want to penalize those guys just because their real lives have gotten complicated.  For the moment we'll keep limping along as best we can.  I think I'll come up with some sort of standard practice.  If you don't post for X days during a combat, I NPC your character for a round and we move on.  Any opinions on what X should be?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Err. Two days or so?


----------



## Ilium (Sep 27, 2006)

Sounds good to me.  IC post coming today.  Hopefully LR and Ferrix can re-join us on a regular basis sometime soon.


----------



## Ilium (Oct 6, 2006)

Hmm.  I've been feeling guilty for not posting for a few days, but nobody else has either.  Hopefully just a lull.  We'll pick it up next week.  You guys have to decide if you're going to climb over the rock wall (leaving the horses behind) or bash it down.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 6, 2006)

Ilium said:
			
		

> Hmm.  I've been feeling guilty for not posting for a few days, but nobody else has either.  Hopefully just a lull.  We'll pick it up next week.  You guys have to decide if you're going to climb over the rock wall (leaving the horses behind) or bash it down.



 I think we're a brute force sort of group.


----------



## Ilium (Oct 10, 2006)

Roll Call!  I'm just wondering if folks are away or what's going on.  I know my own posting has been spotty lately and I just want to make sure I still have everyone's attention.  

I'm starting to wonder if maybe I shouldn't recruit another player to take up the posting slack while Ferrix and Lord_Raven aren't around.  A fifth party member wouldn't be unreasonable and a third regular poster would be a big help.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm still around!

I agree that another play might be useful.


----------



## Ilium (Oct 16, 2006)

Ok, I haven't been posting.  I've just been swamped, and barely keeping up with the games I'm playing in, much less trying to run this one.  Ick.

So between that and half the players being unavailable I think we have a problem.  What I'd like to do with your permission is put the game on TEMPORARY hiatus.  I have a big deadline at work on Nov. 3rd, so hopefully things will relax a bit after that.  So that would be a 3-week break, picking up again on November 6th.  Is that OK with you guys?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 24, 2006)

It's certainly okay with me! I've been super busy gushing about my new amazing girlfriend.


----------



## Ilium (Oct 24, 2006)

Well, I _guess_ we'll accept that as an excuse not to game...this time.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 24, 2006)

I'll hopefully have my feet back on ground by Nov 6 anyway.

Well, hopefully not, but y'know.  I do want to get this game back on track, though!


----------



## Ilium (Nov 7, 2006)

Ok.  My big product release is done and the sky has not fallen.  I think I can finally get back to running this game if anybody is present and interested.  Please sound off.

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 8, 2006)

Sound on or sound off?


----------



## Ilium (Nov 8, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Sound on or sound off?



 "Sound on, sound off, Daniel-san!"  

Sadly I fear you and I may be the only people left.  Given the spot we are at in the story it would be tough to plausibly bring in new characters.

It's my own fault for being so inconsistent in my posting for so long.  Oh, well.  Let's give it a few days and see if anybody else chimes in.  I'll bump the thread every day just to increase the chance that the others will spot it if they're not checking their subscriptions.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 14, 2006)

Sound off just struck me as 'be quiet'. 

I suppose a re-start is an option, if no one is around.


----------



## Ilium (Nov 15, 2006)

Yeah, and I've just been utterly swamped the last wek or so.  I haven't even been posting to the games I'm IN, much less have time to run one.  I think we'll have to call this one dead for the moment.

In a couple of weeks I'll try recruiting for a re-start (you're guaranteed a slot, of course, either using Girble or you could even do a new character).  We'll start back in Highdale with the news that the mill's been attacked.  I'll mix it up a bit so you don't know exactly what's coming. 

Sound good?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 16, 2006)

I can certainly related. 

Hm... there have been other characters I've been wanting to play... Girble's been _really_ fun, though. For the time being, I think I'll have to stick with him.


----------



## Ilium (Nov 16, 2006)

Ok.  Actually I have a lot going on again all of a sudden.  My wife's brother just had a stroke.  They think he'll make a full recovery, but it's certainly messing with our scheduling right now.  There's other stuff, too, so a break now is just as well.  Hopefully in a couple of weeks things will calm down (after Thanksgiving).

Keep this thread bookmarked and I'll post here when I'm ready to re-start.
Thanks.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 16, 2006)

Ilium said:
			
		

> Keep this thread bookmarked and I'll post here when I'm ready to re-start.
> Thanks.



I keep my old subscriptions anyway. Take your time, sounds like you need some down time anyway.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 17, 2006)

Illium, just wanted to wish you well in case you didn't check into my game's ooc thread again.


----------



## Ilium (Nov 18, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Illium, just wanted to wish you well in case you didn't check into my game's ooc thread again.



 Thanks, I appreciate that.  I'm still kind of around, but so sporadically I didn't want anyone waiting for me.

Should only last a couple of weeks, but I said that a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Nov 19, 2006)

Sorry for the prolonged absence, if you want me I'm happy to try and pick up where I left off.


----------



## Ilium (Nov 20, 2006)

I appreciate that, but I'm on gaming hiatus for a couple weeks while I shake out some RL stuff.  Nothing terrible, really (my brother-in-law is recovering nicely, BTW; he's in a stroke rehab center now and getting fiesty, so that's good).  But just so busy that I got tired of posting "sorry I'm not posting" in my games all the time. 

I'm shooting for early december re-start.  If 2 or more players are still on board at that time, we'll recruit for others as needed and carry on where we left off.  I'm sure I can come up with something not TOO far-fetched to introduce new PCs halfway up an uninhabited mountain.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 21, 2006)

If nothing else, there's a police force of people following us... maybe there are a few adventurers among them. 

Buuuut, we'll have to wait to find out until December!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Have we qualified for mid-December yet? 

No rush, of course. Just wondering the status of this.


----------



## Ilium (Dec 14, 2006)

Jdvn1, you are the soul of patience.  Since nobody else has checked in I think we'll have to re-recruit.  I'll change the title and see if we can get somebody else in here.  Then it's a matter of getting characters built, etc.

In the meantime, something catastrophic is going to happen on the mountainside.  Apparently something happened up around the bend in the trail as a huge raft of boulders comes pouring down.  Fortunately they run up against the newly-installed wall of stone and don't crush our heroes, but getting through will now take longer than you have provisions for.  Regretfully, the band returns to Highdale to prepare a better-equipped mountaineering expedition.


----------



## Ilium (Dec 14, 2006)

*Recruiting 3-4 players*

Recruiting 3-4 players!

Due to RL interference we lost a couple players (and the GM for a while) and now we're down to just one player and me.  So I need 3-4 characters.  Post your concepts here.  This is a first-come first-served recruitment, though if any of my former players want to re-join they get in automatically.

Character generation:

28 point buy
11th level
standard PC wealth
Non-evil (These are the HEROES of Highdale, after all)

Core races and classes plus anything in:
  Complete Warrior (except Frenzied Berserker)
  Complete Arcane
  Heroes of Battle
  Non-undead classes in Libris Mortis (not expecting a real undead focus, though they may be present)
  The class variants from Unearthed Arcana

House Rules:
See my web site: http://home.comcast.net/~jim.ade/ilium/HeirsOfEmpire.html#[[House Rules]]
Probably the biggest changes are the rules on dying and the fact that there's no Raise Dead or related spells.  If you die, you're going to stay dead.  But the dying rules are a lot more lenient and I'm using Action Points, so you can always use an AP to stabilize.

Also, I'd love it if somebody would help me playtest the Unlimited Sorcerer: http://home.comcast.net/~jim.ade/ilium/HeirsOfEmpire.html#[[Unlimited Sorcerer]]

The game world is the one on my web site, but don't make yourself crazy reading about it.  It's really a pretty generic D&D world.  I'll explain anything unique that becomes relevant.

EDIT: FOrgot to mention.  The one player still in is Jdvn1, playing a halfling cleric named Girble Dottywell (AKA Girble the Tasty  ).  So the Cleric role is covered.  I'm looking for a reasonably balanced party, so we'll need a sneaky skills type, an arcane caster and a combat specialist of some kind.  But feel free to multi-class and prestige class (within the sources listed) at will.  In fact, I don't enforce the multi-class restrictions on paladins and monks, if that helps.


----------



## Fenris2 (Dec 14, 2006)

Hmmm, okay I am interested.  

Conceptually I have in mind an elf who is fighting off the dreaming - just too much left to see and do after all.

class wise?  X/scout/dervish(prc:comp warrior),  where X is likely some martial class fighter or ranger.   I guess that might mean I would need permission for the scout (can't remember which book it is in off the top of my head)...

If that sounds good I will start generating him up.


----------



## Ilium (Dec 14, 2006)

I believe Scout is in Complete Adventurer, which I don't have.  Sorry I'm afraid that's out.  But if you want to modify a rogue we can discuss it.  For example, you could swap out class skills (Bluff for Survival, maybe?).  And if Scout has some class ability you really want we could swap it in for one or two dice of Sneak Attack damage.

EDIT: Or you could do the same thing starting from a Ranger if you're wanting to be more martial.  Swap out your Combat Style for Trapfinding, maybe?  And trade in Animal Handling for Disable Device, that sort of thing.  Or you could just multiclass Ranger and Rogue to get much the same effect.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm game... 

I will think of something to submit and should get you something by the weekend. 
How's a halfling knife thrower? (Rog 3 / Fig 2 / Master Thrower 2 / Invisible Blade 4)

-Blood


----------



## Fenris2 (Dec 14, 2006)

Ilium said:
			
		

> I believe Scout is in Complete Adventurer, which I don't have.  Sorry I'm afraid that's out.  But if you want to modify a rogue we can discuss it.  For example, you could swap out class skills (Bluff for Survival, maybe?).  And if Scout has some class ability you really want we could swap it in for one or two dice of Sneak Attack damage.
> 
> EDIT: Or you could do the same thing starting from a Ranger if you're wanting to be more martial.  Swap out your Combat Style for Trapfinding, maybe?  And trade in Animal Handling for Disable Device, that sort of thing.  Or you could just multiclass Ranger and Rogue to get much the same effect.




Well, I can always scan/email it too you.  Easy Peasy ;-)

Or Rogue sneak attack substitution works for me...  The key ability is skirmish, when you move more than 10' in a round you get the equivalent of sneak attack damage, but its applied when your char moves.  Same limits otherwise, discenrabile anatomy, no undead, ec...


----------



## Ilium (Dec 14, 2006)

I've heard about skirmish.  It always seemed weaker than SA to me, since you can never get a full attack off.  If you prefer it to Sneak Attack, feel free to take it instead, as well as swapping some class skills (Scout includes Survival-type skills, doesn't it?).


----------



## Fenris2 (Dec 14, 2006)

Ilium said:
			
		

> I've heard about skirmish.  It always seemed weaker than SA to me, since you can never get a full attack off.  If you prefer it to Sneak Attack, feel free to take it instead, as well as swapping some class skills (Scout includes Survival-type skills, doesn't it?).




Generally you are correct.   But in this case when the dance ability kicks (dervish prc) for a few rounds each day, then he can move AND full attack - thus skirmish and get his bonus.  ;-)


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 14, 2006)

What are your feelings on an Effigy Master?

Always wanted to try one. The possible caveats are that like any "craft based" class, they may need downtime to make new monsters, repair and stuff. If the adventure is such that time won't be available often...I can think of other, more suitable ideas.

Warlock perhaps? Hmm! Valiant struggle for good...or perhaps feyish background. Fey warlock...mmm....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Ilium said:
			
		

> EDIT: FOrgot to mention.  The one player still in is Jdvn1, playing a halfling cleric named Girble Dottywell (AKA Girble the Tasty  ).  So the Cleric role is covered.  I'm looking for a reasonably balanced party, so we'll need a sneaky skills type, an arcane caster and a combat specialist of some kind.



Though, Girble does a pretty decent job at the combat, if I may say so.  Now, a Cleric to cure _him_ wouldn't hurt...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> I'm game...
> 
> I will think of something to submit and should get you something by the weekend.
> How's a halfling knife thrower? (Rog 3 / Fig 2 / Master Thrower 2 / Invisible Blade 4)
> ...



 How about a female halfling knife thrower?

Who happens to follow Yondalla _very_ devoutly?


----------



## Ilium (Dec 14, 2006)

Great!  So far we have:

Bloodweaver1: Thinking of a halfling knife thrower type.

Fenris2: Looking at a scout-type dervish (I'll have to think about this combo, by the way.  I'll look at Dervish in CW over the weekend).  By the way, I love the "resisting the dreaming" thing.  I'm not sure if it will come up in play any time soon, but it's great background.

Shayuri: Thinking of a caster.  I'm good with Effigy Master.  I'd like to see them in play myself.  The empire of Ilium had a tradition of construct use that would certainly have included Effigy Masters.  You could easily be a student of that (mostly lost) tradition.  I'd also be open to warlock, but you are so far looking like the only arcane caster, so a warlock would basically mean that you have no arcane spellcaster.  That's not a tragedy, but it's something to keep in mind.

Looking good everybody.  I am willing to take one more if somebody is interested.  Other than Girble we are noticably short on heavy hitters, but that might get mitigated by a construct as well as skirmish/sneak attack damage.  Sweet.


----------



## Fenris2 (Dec 14, 2006)

Ilium said:
			
		

> Fenris2: Looking at a scout-type dervish (I'll have to think about this combo, by the way.  I'll look at Dervish in CW over the weekend).  By the way, I love the "resisting the dreaming" thing.  I'm not sure if it will come up in play any time soon, but it's great background.




Cool.  If not go with a dervish/rogue combo likely anyway...  Of course he will get a ring of blinking then... lol.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Are you willing to allows feats that are in the XHB since they are listed in the SRD?
Specifically for the feat "Deadly Precision"?

If not, no biggy. 

-Blood


----------



## Rino (Dec 14, 2006)

i'll bite

dont know what i'm going to build but it wont be a arcane spell caster. either going for a cleric with a big blade or monk with an personality problem 

are Forgotten Realms Dieties possible?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 15, 2006)

Ilium said:
			
		

> *Other than Girble we are noticably short on heavy hitters*, but that might get mitigated by a construct as well as skirmish/sneak attack damage.  Sweet.



_Thank_ you. 

I'd also mention that I have spells that grant various sorts of protection--something to keep in mind when choosing items (I can give people spells to boost their ACs and such, or, if no one takes advantage of that, I can free up those slots).

I certainly wouldn't say no to another heavy hitter, though. Against high ACs (those that require full-BAB characters to hit), I'm mostly good for flanking bonuses and Aiding Another.


----------



## Rino (Dec 15, 2006)

i'm going to build a human monk1/fighter5/reaping mauler5. kinda like a big teddy bear. he will hugg everyone


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 15, 2006)

Hmm yes...a level 11 effigy master could bring into play a pretty nifty little "non-meat" shield.

I'm thinking a chuul right now. Good speed. Good AC, hit and damage. Looks cool. And it's large, so it'll have good HP.

Go go effigy-chuul!

*wzzzt clomp - wzzt clomp*


----------



## Ilium (Dec 15, 2006)

Bloodweaver1: The Deadly Precision feat is fine.  Generally anything available to me via the SRD will be OK, but (I forgot to mention) no actual psionics.  This particular feat is fine since it doesn't require psionics, though.

Rino: Welcome aboard!  We are now full, I'll update the thread title.  I think we may also now have our heavy hitter, but I want to say...Hmm.  Maybe I don't want to say.  Let me put it this way: A grappling specialist might not get his full value in the _current_ adventure.  I'm sure the character will still be effective, but you might not get a chance to _really_ shine until the next one.  I'm certainly OK with the character concept, though.

Shayuri: I'm afraid I don't have stats for the Chuul.  What book is it in?  I'm afraid if the stats aren't available online somewhere you'll have to find a different critter to base your effigy on.  I'll take a look at the class in Complete Arcane this week-end to refresh myself on it and see if I can get a good suggestion for you.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 15, 2006)

Chuul is in the SRD. I don't have any MM's besides the first, so you shan't see any excessively weird monster requests from me.


----------



## Ilium (Dec 15, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Chuul is in the SRD. I don't have any MM's besides the first, so you shan't see any excessively weird monster requests from me.



 Cool.  I'll look it up.  Thanks.


----------



## Fenris2 (Dec 16, 2006)

Okay since we have a rogue, arcanist, fighter/monk and cleric...  How about I change my elvish skirmishy ranger/rouge to a.  da dah

Elvish warlock 10 (fey origin), mind bender (com arc prestige) 1

same char concept of a somewhat older elf fighting off the dreaming.

I would be sure to take charm as a invocation, which charms as per charm monster, add telepathy from mind bender = communicate with anything / 1 at a time of pretty much anything.

Yep, sounds good.


----------



## Rino (Dec 16, 2006)

well i'll build the concept and get some numbres in it. if it works out i'll play it if not then i'll build a tank.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Dec 16, 2006)

Ilium said:
			
		

> Recruiting 3-4 players!
> 
> Due to RL interference we lost a couple players (and the GM for a while) and now we're down to just one player and me.  So I need 3-4 characters.  Post your concepts here.  This is a first-come first-served recruitment, though if any of my former players want to re-join they get in automatically.
> 
> ...



Hey what about me! Lucas is still here and ready.

BTW you didn't lose me! I've mearly been waiting for this to start up again.


----------



## Ilium (Dec 17, 2006)

Ack!  My bad.  I hadn't heard from you while Jdvn1 and I were posting so I thought you (understandably) gave up on me.

Group is now a little big, but it wouldn't be fair for me to kick anybody out.  We'll keep 6 and we now have our actual spellcaster back.  This will allow Fenris2 to go ahead with his new warlock idea (which I like, BTW) and Shayuri can still do his effigy master.  Instead of being arcanist light we are now heavy with the arcane spellcasting, but it's not a problem.  Rock on with the character generation.

I'll just have to up the ante a little bit for the bigger group.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 17, 2006)

That's kind of a relief, actually. I was planning on going fairly heavy on buffs and utility...and was a little worried I might not pack enough firepower. Now I can relax a bit. Hurrah!


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 17, 2006)

Here is what I got so far. 
I need someone to look it over and rip it apart. 

-Blood

[sblock=Blasco]
	
	



```
Moved
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Ilium (Dec 17, 2006)

The first thing I'll "rip apart" is that you don't have your classes listed.   It just says Fighter 3, so I'm not sure what exact class mix you used.

Also I think you might be a bit over on stat costs.  Did you pay for a 12 Str (being a halfling)?  Looks like you bought:

18 dex (16 points)
16 Int (10 points)
12 Str (4 points)
12 Con (4 points)
10 Wis (2 points)
10 Cha (2 points)

which is 38 points.  Or am I missing something?


----------



## Ilium (Dec 17, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> That's kind of a relief, actually. I was planning on going fairly heavy on buffs and utility...and was a little worried I might not pack enough firepower. Now I can relax a bit. Hurrah!



 Yeah, Lord Raven's character Lucas brings the BLAM I think.


----------



## Fenris2 (Dec 18, 2006)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Here is what I got so far.
> I need someone to look it over and rip it apart.




M'kay.  Qs

1) How did you get only 29hps?  Not sure how we are doing hps in this game, but that seems way too low


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 18, 2006)

Updated. 

Still need to adjust SP's, equipment and add include Race & Class abilities. 

-Blood


----------



## Ilium (Dec 18, 2006)

I didn't specify HPs in my recent posts.  Max at first level, average thereafter (so if you're a rogue, it's 3 at 2nd level, 4 at 3rd level, etc.)  Plus CON modifier, of course.  So I believe Blasco should have 60 HP barring toughness or anything.

Bloodweaver, Blasco is looking pretty good.  I haven't reviewed reviewed your equipment yet.  If everything came out of the core books/SRD we're probably fine but I'll take a look and let you know.  Go ahead and post him in the Rogues Gallery thread and you can finish him up there:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=146978

As an 11th level character he's obviously been around for a while, but give some thought to his origins and background.  The one question you need to answer is why he would be in a (large) town in the foothills of rugged mountains, pretty far from the beaten path.  He could be a native of the town (since there are some halflings here).  The kingdom is called Osserik and is about as vanilla D&D as you can get, though the prevalence of magic is a bit lower than the book standard.  If you want more info on the world it's available on my website: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=146978

By the way, Fenris, I have overlooked the dervish/skirmish combo (even thought it's not relevant any more) and I don't think I like it.  It's not actually the combination I don't like, it's the dervish class.  I think I may have found my second banned prestige class (to go with Frenzied Berserker).


----------



## Fenris2 (Dec 19, 2006)

I was looking through Complete mage and they had several really neat feats and items for warlocks

itme wise they had a rod you can buy that allows access to eldritch blast invocation enhancements (shape or essennce)  least, lesser, greater and dark 5/day for 4,16,36 and 64k gp each. Would that be an okay pick item wise?


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 19, 2006)

Ilium said:
			
		

> Bloodweaver, Blasco is looking pretty good.  I haven't reviewed reviewed your equipment yet.  If everything came out of the core books/SRD we're probably fine but I'll take a look and let you know.  Go ahead and post him in the Rogues Gallery thread and you can finish him up there:
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=146978



Bad link i think.....


----------



## Rino (Dec 20, 2006)

Male Half-Orc Barbarian 11
True Neutral

Strength 	18	(+4) (rage: 24 +7)
Dexterity 	14	(+2)
Constitution 	18	(+4) (rage: 24 +7)
Intelligence 	10	(+0)
Wisdom 		12	(+1)
Charisma 	8	(-1)

Size: 	Medium
Height: 	5' 9"
Weight: 	380 lb
Skin: 	Gray
Eyes: 	Light Brown
Hair: 	

Total Hit Points: 11d12+44 (rage: add 33)

Speed: 40 feet [barbarian]

Armor Class: 22 = 10 +10 [armor] +2 [dexterity] (rage: 20)

      Touch AC: 12
      Flat-footed: 12 [uncanny dodge] 

Initiative modifier:	+2		= +2 [dexterity]
Fortitude save:		+11 (rage: +14)	= 7 [base] +4 [constitution] +2 [cloak]
Reflex save:		+7		= 3 [base] +2 [dexterity] +2 [cloak]
Will save:		+6 (rage: +9)	= 3 [base] +1 [wisdom] +2 [cloak]
Attack (handheld):	+18/+13/+8	= 11 [base] +4 [strength] +1 [WF] +3 [magic]
Attack (unarmed):	+15/+10/+5	= 11 [base] +4 [strength]
Attack (missile):	+13/+8/+3	= 11 [base] +2 [dexterity]
Grapple check:		+15/+10/+5	= 11 [base] +4 [strength]



+18/+13/+8  +3 greatsword 3d6+9 19-20/x2 piercing 2handed
in rage: +21/+16/+11 2d6+14

Light load: 100 lb. or less
Medium load: 101-200 lb.
Heavy load: 201-300 lb.
Lift over head: 300 lb.
Lift off ground: 600 lb.
Push or drag: 1500 lb.


Languages:	Common Dwarven Elven Gnome Goblin Infernal Orc Undercommon

Feats:

      Quick Draw	
      Instantaneous Rage
      monkey grip
      Weapon Focus x1	Weapon(s): greatsword

Traits:

Appraise 	Int 	0  = 	+0
Balance 	Dex* 	-3 = 	+2	-5
Bluff 		Cha 	-1 = 	-1
Climb 		Str* 	-1 = 	+4	-5
Concentration 	Con 	4  =	+4
Diplomacy 	Cha 	-1 =	-1
Disguise 	Cha 	-1 = 	-1
Escape Artist 	Dex* 	-3 = 	+2 	-5
Forgery 	Int 	0  = 	+0
Gather Info	Cha 	-1 =	-1
Heal 		Wis 	1  = 	+1
Hide 		Dex* 	-3 = 	+2 	-5
Intimidate 	Cha 	15 =	-1	+14 +2
Jump 		Str* 	3  = 	+4 	+4 [speed 40] -5
Listen 		Wis 	15 = 	+1 	+14 	
Move Silently 	Dex* 	-3 =	+2	-5
Ride 		Dex 	2  = 	+2
Search 		Int 	0  = 	+0
Sense Motive 	Wis 	1  =	+1
Spot 		Wis 	1  = 	+1
Survival 	Wis 	15 =	+1	+14 	
Swim 		Str** 	-6 = 	+4	-10
Use Rope 	Dex 	2  = 	+2


* = check penalty for wearing armor

This character also has 6 ranks in Speak Languages.

Half-Orc:

    * +2 strength / -2 intelligence / -2 charisma (already included)

    * Darkvision (see 60 feet in pitch-dark)

Barbarian:

    * Illiteracy (2 skill points to learn to read)

    * Rage x3/day for 10 rounds

    * Fast Movement (already included)

    * Uncanny Dodge (level 2)

    * Trap Sense (level 3)

    * Improved Uncanny Dodge (level 5)

    * Damage Reduction 2/- (level 10)

    * Greater Rage (level 11)


This barbarian can read/write.

		Class 		
Level 1: 	Barbarian 	 	
Level 2: 	Barbarian 	 	
Level 3: 	Barbarian 	 	
Level 4: 	Barbarian 	 	+1 to strength
Level 5: 	Barbarian 	 	
Level 6: 	Barbarian 	 	
Level 7: 	Barbarian 	 	
Level 8: 	Barbarian 	 	+1 to strength
Level 9: 	Barbarian 	 	
Level 10: 	Barbarian 	 	
Level 11: 	Barbarian 	 	


equipment:
+3 mithril half plate 18750gc
+3 greatsword 18400gc
ioun stone, clear spindle 4000gc
amulet of health +4 16000gc
cloak of resistance +2 4000gc
HHH 2000
- 3x potion of cure sirious wonds 2250gc
- bed roll 1 sc
- whetstone 2cc
- flint and steel 1gc 

money: 
598gc
88sc


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 20, 2006)

Just checking in. Almost done. I should have something up tonight...


----------



## Ilium (Dec 20, 2006)

Shayuri: Cool.  Looking forward to it.

Rino: Core races only, I'm afraid.  Sorry, no centaurs or other monstrous races.  Please check the guidelines in post #137: http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3226697&postcount=137
If you want a big, strong greatsword-wielder, I'd suggest the ever-popular half-orc fighter/barbarian.


----------



## Rino (Dec 20, 2006)

new character is up


----------



## Ilium (Dec 20, 2006)

Great.  Thanks for the quick edit.  The character looks good on first pass, but I think you've overspent on stats.

Before racial and level adjustments you bought:

Strength 16  10 points
Dexterity 14   6 points
Constitution 16  10 points
Intelligence 12  4 points
Wisdom 12  4 points
Charisma 10  2 points

For a grand total of 36 points, but the game is a 28 point buy.

Also, it looks like you've maxed out 3 skills (survival, listen and intimidate).  You should be able to max out 4 since you have average Int. 

And, FINALLY, I've never had a half-orc PC in one of my games, so I've never bothered to write it down, but take a +2 racial bonus to Intimidate.  You're a half-orc!


----------



## Rino (Dec 20, 2006)

Strength 14 6 points
Dexterity 14 6 points
Constitution 14 6 points
Intelligence 12 4 points
Wisdom 12 4 points
Charisma 10 2 points
= 28 points

+1 at 4th and 8th lvl on str
+4 amulet of health (that's con)

i have spent a lot of points in to languages
and i'll add the intimidate


----------



## Ilium (Dec 20, 2006)

Ah, I didn't realize the amulet was already figured in.  Cool.  I also didn't notice all the languages.  Duh.  Looking good.  Feel free to post him in the Rogue's Gallery thread, and give him a name and a little background.  It doesn't have to be a novel or anything, just a couple of lines explaining where he's from and what he's been up to.  In particular what is he doing in this out-of-the-way town in the mountains.  It might be interesting to you to know that there was a 10-year occupation of this area by an orcish army that ended about a year ago.  Also, there is a somewhat mysterious land to the south called Pannonia, whose nobility is rumored to include orcish blood.  Make of this what you will.


----------



## Fenris2 (Dec 21, 2006)

Whew finally done (?) with the warlock , need some BG but the tuf part is out of the way. If he passes "the first look", I will rogue gallery him.

Name: Kay'nar Lellorn
Class:Warlock                 Age: 270
Race: Elf                     Height: 5'4"
Size: Medium                  Weight: 112 lbs
Gender: Male                  Eyes: Brilliant Green
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral    Hair: Blonde
Deity: ?                      Skin: Caucasian

Class & Racial Traits:
Elf:                          Warlock:                       Mind Bender:
+2 Listen, Spot, Search       DR 2/Cold Iron                 Telepathy 100'
Low Light Vision              Detect Magic(sp)                         
Comp Longbow, Rapier          Decieve Item
Auto Search for Secret Doors    Take 10 on UMD
                              Fiendish Resillance
                                Fast heal 1/20 rnds, 1/day
                              Energy Resistance
                                5 fire, 5 acid


Str:  8 (-1)      Level: 11             XP: ?
Dex: 18 (+4)      BAB:  +7/+2           HP: 60 (10d6+20,1d4+2)
Con: 14 (+2)      Grapple:              Dmg Red: 2/Cold Iron
Int: 14 (+2)      Speed: 30'/30'(good)  Spell Res: -
Wis:  8 (-1)      Init: +4              Spell Save: - 
Cha: 18 (+4)      ACP: 0                Spell Fail: -


         Base   Mod  Misc  Mgcl Total
Fort:      5    +2    +2   +1    +10 
Ref:       3    +4    +6   +1    +14
Will:      9    -1    +2   +1    +11
Special: Immune Sleep effects, +2 vs Enchantments, Resistance 5 fire and acid, 50% reduced area damage when blinking


         Base  Armor Shld  Dex  Size  Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:   10     +5   +2    +4    +0   +0    +0   +21   
Touch:   14     Flat-Footed: 17

Armor                  Bonus   Dex   ACP   ASF  Weight    Cost
Mithral Ch. Shirt +1    +5     +6     0    10%   12 lbs  2,000 gp
Mithral Buckler +1      +2     -      0    0%    2 lbs   2,000 gp


Weapon            Attack  Damage         Critical   Range   Weight  Cost     Notes  
Eldritch Blast      +11   8d6+special      20x2      250'      -      -       Ranged Touch Attack, 6d6 base + 2d6 item plus
                                                                             4d6 for 2 rounds, acid damage, no save, no SR
Eldritch Blast      +11   8d6              20x2      250'      -      -       Ranged Touch Attack, 6d6 base + 2d6 item, 

                                                                             no save, but has SR
Powers:

Greater: 
Vitrolic Blast - turns blast to acid damage, adds 2d6 damage for two more rounds, no SR 

Lesser:
Charm - DC 20 Will, Opposded Cha Test +7, 60' range, Telepathic
Fell Flight - 30', good maneuverability
Walk Unseen - as invisbility, but up to 24 hour duration

Least:
Beguiling Influence - +6 to 
See the Unseen (DV and see invsible)
Dark One's Own Luck - +4 to save in this case reflex, selectable daily
Eldritch Lance - extends blast to 250'

Feats:  4 

Empower Spell Like Ability - eldrihch blast 3/day
Maximize Spell Like Ability - eldritch blast 3/day  
Ability Focus - Charm
Extra Invocation - Eldritch Spear


Skills:

Equipment                   Cost / Weight
Explorers outfit            (0 gp / 0 lb)
Travelers outfit            (0 gp / 0 lb)
Belt Pouch                  (1 gp / 0 lb)
Back Pack                   (3 gp / 2 lb)
Rations x6                  (3 gp / 3 lb)
Waterskin x1                (3 gp / 2 lb)

Cloak of Charisma +2        (4000 gp / - lb)
Gloves of Dexterity +2      (4000 gp / - lb)
Eyes of the Eagle           (2500 gp / - lb)  +5 Spot

Chausable of Fell Power    (18000 gp / - )    +2d6 to all eldritch blast damage

Circlet of Persuasion       (4500 gp / - )    +3 on Charisma Checks - including charm orders

Ring of Blinking           (27000 gp / - )    Move through solid stuff >5' 50% chance of boo boo doing d6 dmg per full 5'
                                              50% reduced area damage, Kay'nar misses 20% of the time, folsk miss kay'nar 50%
                                              strikes targets as invisible, +2 to hit, deny opponet dex (nice with touch atacks!)   

Vest of Resistance +1       (1000 gp / - )    


Remaining Cash: 1,000 gp

Current Capacity: Light (21)
Carrying Capacity:  Light: 0 – 26 Med.: 53 Heavy: 80 
                             Lift: 80 Drag: 400

Languages: Common, Elven, Sylvan, Draconic

Skill Points: 103    Max Ranks: 14/7 
Skills               Abil Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Appraise             Int    0    +2           +2
Balance              Dex    0    +4           +4
Bluff                Cha    5    +4     +6    +15
Climb                Str    0    -1           -1
Concentration        Con    0    +2           +2
Craft                Int    0    +2           +2
Decipher Script      Int    0    +2           +2 
Diplomacy            Cha    5    +4     +6+4 +19
Disable Device       Int    0    +2           +2
Disguise             Cha    0    +4           +4
Escape Artist        Dex    0    +4           +4
Forgery              Int    0    +2           +2
Gather Information   Cha    1    +4           +5
Handle Animal        Cha    0    +4           +4
Heal                 Wis    0    -1           -1
Hide                 Dex    0    +4           +4
Intimidate           Cha    5    +4     +6+2 +17
Jump                 Str    0    -1           -1
Knowledge: Arcana    Int    5    +2           +7
Listen               Wis    0    -1           -1
Move Silently        Dex    0    +4           +4
Open Lock            Dex    0    +4           +4
Perform              Cha    0    +4           +4
Profession           Wis    0    -1           -1  
Ride                 Dex    0    +4           +4
Search               Int    0    +2           +2
Sense Motive         Wis    8    -1           +7
Sleight of Hand      Dex    0    +4           +4
Spellcraft           Int    5    +2     +2    +9
Spot                 Wis    3    -1     +5    +7
Survival             Wis    0    -1           -1
Swim                 Str    0    -1           -1
Tumble               Dex    0    +4           +4
Use Magic Device     Cha   11    +4           +15 (+17 scrolls)
Use Rope             Dex    0    +4           +4


----------



## Ilium (Dec 21, 2006)

Fenris2: "First look" passes.   Having learned my lesson I assume your stats include the buff items you're carrying?  If so I think they're right.  I haven't crawled through all your skills to make sure they're right or anything but nothing jumps out at me as wrong.  I've never had a warlock in my game before so I'm looking forward to seeing how he pans out.

Given that Christmas is this week-end (actually Monday, but you know what I mean) I wouldn't be surprised if other people don't get their characters in until next week.


----------



## Fenris2 (Dec 21, 2006)

Ilium said:
			
		

> Fenris2: "First look" passes.   Having learned my lesson I assume your stats include the buff items you're carrying?  If so I think they're right.  I haven't crawled through all your skills to make sure they're right or anything but nothing jumps out at me as wrong.  I've never had a warlock in my game before so I'm looking forward to seeing how he pans out.
> 
> Given that Christmas is this week-end (actually Monday, but you know what I mean) I wouldn't be surprised if other people don't get their characters in until next week.





Yep items figured in.

Maybe, but if its done then I don't have to worry.   After the holidays char gen time fo rme probably goes buh-bye for a while.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 21, 2006)

Illium, hope it's not a bother, but if you have a chance, could you post some background info on the Empire of Illium, especially insofar as their tradition of construct use? Focusing, perhaps, on how a character might have come to learn those techniques. Is it still taught in certain, secretive and selective schools of magic? Or perhaps a background in archaeology is appropriate?

Thanks!


----------



## Ilium (Dec 21, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Illium, hope it's not a bother, but if you have a chance, could you post some background info on the Empire of Illium, especially insofar as their tradition of construct use? Focusing, perhaps, on how a character might have come to learn those techniques. Is it still taught in certain, secretive and selective schools of magic? Or perhaps a background in archaeology is appropriate?
> 
> Thanks!



 Glad to!

No you wouldn't need archeology.  The empire actually still exists.  It's just a lot smaller than it used to be.  The kingdom of Osserik (where you now are) once formed part of the empire's northern border, but is now an independent kingdom.  Though many arcane secrets were lost during the empire's collapse, there are still lone practitioners and small groups that maintain a shadow of those great traditions both within the remnant empire and here in the successor states.  You could have learned these "secrets" in Flumeburg (capital of Osserik) or Linnburg (another big Osserian city that is a lot closer to Highdale, and a straight shot down the river Linn).

During the empire's heyday, the noble families (who counted many wizards in their ranks) owned construct guards and laborers.  But during the great purges of the reviled emperor Roburius, most of the noble familes were either killed or fled the empire and the level of arcane learning throughout the empire fell drastically.  This was also the beginning of the empire's collapse as a whole, since arcane communication and logistics were a big part of how Ilium maintained control of such a huge area.

Does that help?


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 21, 2006)

Awesome. That's great stuff, thanks. 

One last question then. Will the "new" characters be joining the old in the game narrative, or wil it be assumed to have happened already? And maybe a quick summary of the group's current situation would be helpful...

Right now I'm designing this character to be a bit 'gadget based.' A wizard in mechanics, but the spell effects are as often as not derived from little magical doohickies, strictly as special effects. This bolstered by certain Craft feats like potions (do they have to be actual liquids in flasks, or could they be cool little one-shot magic gizmos too? ) and wands.

Oh, that reminds me. Is exp set at the bottom of level 11? If so, I may wind up being level 10, after crafting my bodyguard and items. 

(PS - If any of the above is inappropriate for campaign and/or setting, just lemme know. Concept is still "wet" enough to be flexible. )


----------



## Ilium (Dec 21, 2006)

Sounds great.  I'm a big fan of alternate special effects, so your one-shot "gizmo" potions are perfect.  As long as they have the same game mechanics requirements as far as actions and provoking AoO, etc. it's good with me.

Spells need to be cast by you, of course, but if you want the special effect to be that you fiddle with a gadget rather than wiggling your fingers in the air for a somatic component, that's fine.

The old groups has returned to Highdale because their original expedition into the high mountains was a bit of a surprise (they followed a trail up there) and they weren't really equipped for it.  They were going to try it anyway, but there was a big rockslide that blocked the trail and they came back to re-supply and re-equip.  Everybody is in Highdale and the town constable (a fellow by the name of Viktor) will be recruiting volunteers to return to the mountain.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 21, 2006)

Smee. Thanks for the quick replies!

Last thing I need to know is re: exp. Do we start with any exp over the level 11 threshold for craftin' purposes?


----------



## Ilium (Dec 21, 2006)

Bah, now I have to think! 

Your concept in particular calls for some crafting credit.  I really haven't been keeping track of XP very carefully up to now.  I shouldn't penalize you for that.  Let me (finally) take a look at the chuul...

Holy Schneikies!  That thing is nasty!  Also a hideous Large Aberration.  I'll tell you right now rolling into Highdale with one of those things on a a leash is NOT going to make you popular.  I'd make sure to invest in a good persistent illusion and hope it doesn't get dispelled while you're chatting with the lord mayor.  Yeesh. 

By the way, I'm pretty sure they lose the paralytic tentacles because the save is Con based.

So how many XP would it cost you to make an effigy of that thing?


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 21, 2006)

Oh, I know they lose the paralysis. I just like them because they're not Huge...as a lot of high HD monsters are, they have good mobility, high base AC, and good damage potential. The next choice is a Dire Bear, which has one more HD, but inferior mobility and AC...comparable damage potential (and better hit bonuses).

The effigy chuul costs 13500gp to craft and 880 exp.

I'm glad you brought up the obvious difficulties of strolling around town with a big monster in tow, because I've been thinking about that too! In fact, I wanted to ask how you felt about a unique, researched spell being added to the book. Paid for, of course, out of starting funds.

The basic theme of the spell would be similar to Shrink Item, only geared specifically towards constructs that the caster is in command of. It would shrink said construct into a Fine item...a figurine of the same basic materials that the construct is made of, only pocket-sized. As an object, it couldn't take any actions, and would be far more vulnerable to damage/destruction/etc. I'd be looking for a fairly length duration on the transformation. The transformation process could easily take time, and so prevent the "pikachu" effect, where you throw it out and it blossoms into a monster right in middle of combat. 

Failing that, an illusion disguise or Extended Invisibility might be advisable for me.


----------



## Ilium (Dec 21, 2006)

I would suggest the following options:

1) Buy a persistent illusion magic item.  It will cost the same as a hat of disguise and allow you to disguise the construct as a mule carrying a bunch of stuff.  Since it's a construct it will happily hide or stand wherever you tell it to when you're in town and follow you peacefully out.

2) Though an effigy _can_ look very realistic, you could instead let it be obviously artificial.  Won't change the stats at all, but people would actually be much less freaked out by a walking statue than a hideous alien monstrosity.  Again, just park it in a stable or your room (if it'll fit through the door) when visiting your local merchants.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 21, 2006)

Hmm! Excellent ideas...

I'll consider it, and make the appropriate changes to my sheet.

One more question. This is iffy, since Effigy is a template added to an existing creature type, but I do wanna check in and see what your thoughts are. What do you think about the possibility of "upgrading" an existing effigy by adding more HD? According to the book, each Effigy HD costs 2000gp and 80 exp to build in the first place. Could additional HD be added after construction, to keep a favorite mecha-beasty in-play at later levels?


----------



## Ilium (Dec 21, 2006)

Yes you can do that.  It says so right in the description (though it might actually be in the class ability description rather than the template).


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 21, 2006)

Cool! In that case, it'll cost 960 exp for a 12 HD chuul.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 21, 2006)

Oh dear lord... I seriously doubt this group is going to have much difficulties in combat. 

Rino: Just a suggestion - but you might want to reconsider the feats munkey grip and extra rage. The increase weapon size (+1d6) only increases the average damage by three and gives a -2 to attack. Given the same attack penality you are better off using power attack (-2 attack, +4 damage). Leap Attack is a nice add on to power attack. You also might want to take into consideration the feat Instantanous Rage from the ComWar instead of Extra Rage. Instantanous Rage allows you rage even when it is not your turn to do so. Quite helpful during surprise rounds and in response to receiving damage. 

Again these are just thoughts. 


-Blood


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 22, 2006)

Ilium said:
			
		

> Sounds great.  I'm a big fan of alternate special effects, so your one-shot "gizmo" potions are perfect.  As long as they have the same game mechanics requirements as far as actions and provoking AoO, etc. it's good with me.



Wasn't there even something like that already, earlier in the game?


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 22, 2006)

And here we go... Still a bit of a WIP...but so close to done I figured I'd put it out there. Comments always welcome!

[sblock]Name: Alexandra "Alex" Percival Howard Rammikin the Third
Race: Human
Class/Level: Wizard 7 / Effigy Master 4
Gender: Female
Exp: 

Desc: Slim and tall, with mouse brown hair cut in a short pageboy style, blue eyes staring out from behind wire spectacles, and wearing her usual vest, shirt and breeches, Alexandra can pass for a young boy, if a somewhat obnoxiously effeminate looking one. Her cheeks are a little round, with a thin pattering of freckles. Despite her impressive manual dexterity and sure fingers, she always LOOKS a bit awkward, as if she might trip over her own longish legs. Her glasses magnify her already naturally large eyes so that she seems to have an expression of perpetual amazement at everything she looks at. A leather satchel full of her magical supplies hangs over her right shoulder, and a pack over her left. Occasionally a beautiful  blue-violet dragon can be seen poking its head out of the pack, or coiled up near or on Alex in one of its many naps.

Strength (STR) 8	0
Dexterity (DEX) 14	6
Constitution (CON) 14	6
Intelligence (INT) 22	10
Wisdom (WIS) 12		4
Charisma (CHA) 	10	2

Alignment: Neutral Good
AC: 13 (10 + 2 Dex + 1 Deflection) Touch 13, Flatfoot 11
Hit Points: 51/51
Movement: 30'

Init: +2
Base Attack Bonus: +5
Melee Attack: +4
Ranged Attack: +7
Fort: +8
Reflex: +8
Will: +13

Race Abilities
Bonus feat
Bonus skills

Class Abilities:
Scribe Scroll
Familiar
Bonus feat
Craft Effigy (up to 14 HD)
Improve Effigy

Skills: 70
Concentration (Con) +16 (14 ranks +2 Con)
Craft (Alchemy) (Int) +17 (11 ranks +6 INt)
Craft (metalwork) (Int) +17 (11 ranks +6 Int)
Knowledge (arcana) (Int) +16 (10 ranks +6 Int)
Knowledge (architecture/engineering) (Int) +16 (10 ranks +6 Int)
Spellcraft (Int) +16 (10 ranks +6 Int)
Use Magic Device (Cha)(CC) +2 (2 ranks (4) + 0 Cha)

Languages - Common, Gnome, Dwarf, Giant

Feats
1 - Point Blank Shot
1 - Precise Shot
3 - Brew Potion
5B - Craft Wondrous Item
6 - Craft Wand
9 - Improved Familiar

Spellcasting (CL 10, Base DC 16+lvl)

Prepared
0 - 4
1 - 6
2 - 6
3 - 4
4 - 4
5 - 3

Spellbook
0 - Resistance, Acid Splash, Detect Poison, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Daze, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Message, Open/Close, Arcane Mark, Prestidigitation
1 - Mage Armor, Shield, Magic Missile, Repair Light Damage, Unseen servant, Identify, Grease, Ray of Enfeeblement, Feather Fall, Comprehend Languages, Endure Elements, Hold Portal, Alarm
2 - Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace, Scorching Ray, See Invisibility, Rope Trick, Darkvision, Knock, Mirror Image, Invisibility, Glitterdust, False Life, Repair Moderate Damage
3 - Dispel Magic, Magic Circle vs Evil, Lightning Bolt, Haste, Slow, Shrink Item, Wind Wall, Heroism, Stinking Cloud, Explosive Runes, Bands of Steel, Stony Grasp
4 - Arcane Eye, Resiliant Sphere, Black Tentacles, Dimension Door, Secure Shelter, Greater Invis, Mass Resist Energy, Repair Critical Damage, Orb of Force
5 - Telekinesis, Overland Flight, Teleport, Summon Monster V, Waves of Fatigue, Greater Blink, Cloudkill, Mage's Private Sanctum, Wall of Stone, 

Money - 320gp 9sp

Spells
4500 (purchased at 50gp x spell level)

Weapons -
Magebolt +1, 2400

Armour -
Ring of Protection +1, 2,000

Gear -
Spell component bag, 5gp, 2lbs
Everburning torch, 110gp, 1lb
Acid flasks x2, 20gp, 2lbs
Alchemist's fire x2, 40gp, 2lbs
Sunrod, 2gp, 1lb
Smokestick, 20gp, .5lb
Bedroll, 1sp, 5lbs
Scroll cases x5, 5gp, 2.5lbs
Small bound journal, 5gp, 2lbs
Ink and pens, 10gp
Belt pouch, 1gp, .5lb
Tent, 10gp, 20lbs

Magic -
Blessed Book, 12500
Headband of Intellect +4, 16,000
Vest of Resistance +3, 9,000
Hat of Disguise, 1800
Handy Haversack, 2,000
Wand of Mage Armor 50/50, 750gp

Background: 
	None

Effigies:

Effigy CHUUL
Large Construct 
Hit Dice: 12d10+30 (96 hp) 
Initiative: +2
Speed: 30 ft. (6 squares), swim 20 ft. 
Armor Class: 23 (–1 size, +2 Dex, +12 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 20 
Base Attack/Grapple: +9/+20
Attack: Claw +17 melee (2d6+9) 
Full Attack: 2 claws +17 melee (2d6+9) 
Space/Reach: 10 ft./5 ft. 
Special Attacks: Constrict 3d6+9, improved grab 
Special Qualities: Construct traits, darkvision 60 ft., low light vision
Saves: Fort +6, Ref +8, Will +6 
Abilities: Str 24, Dex 14, Con -, Int -, Wis 11, Cha 1 
Skills: -
Feats: -
Cost: Market 29000. Creation: 14500, 960exp

Familiar: 
PSEUDODRAGON
Tiny Dragon 
Hit Dice: 2d12+2 (25 hp) 
Initiative: +2 
Speed: 15 ft. (3 squares), fly 60 ft. (good) 
Armor Class: 22 (+2 size, +2 Dex, +8 natural), touch 14, flat-footed 20
Base Attack/Grapple: +5/–3 
Attack: Sting +9 melee (1d3–2 plus poison) 
Full Attack: Sting +9 melee (1d3–2 plus poison) and bite +4 melee (1) 
Space/Reach: 2-1/2 ft./0 ft. (5 ft. with tail) 
Special Attacks: Poison 
Special Qualities: Blindsense 60 ft., darkvision 60 ft., immunity to sleep and paralysis, low-light vision, spell resistance 19, telepathy 60 ft, Grant alertness, improved Evasion, share spells, empathic link, deliver touch spells, speak with master, speak with own kind
Saves: Fort +4, Ref +5, Will +10
Abilities: Str 6, Dex 15, Con 13, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 10 
Skills: Diplomacy +2, Hide +20*, Listen +9, Search +6, Sense Motive +7, Spot +9, Survival +1 (+3 following tracks)
Feats: Alertness, Weapon FinesseB[/sblock]

[sblock]


----------



## Ilium (Dec 22, 2006)

Shayuri: Looking good.  I see you decided on the "hat of disguise" option for your effigy.  So everyone will see you leading a docile mule carrying a bunch of packs when you enter/leave town.  Should you get mugged in town, you will not have the effigy with you.  You'll be stuck with the piddly powers of an 11th level spellcaster. 

I don't know how much I'll be reading/posting between now and next Tuesday.  My office has a party this afternoon, then it's family, friends and all that good cheer junk until next week. 

Have a good one, everybody.  We'll pick it up on Tuesday.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 24, 2006)

I like the flexibility of the Hat. In situations where Crabby McCrabclaw doesn't need it, I can use it.  Plus, it struck me that the lifelikeness of an effigy could be an asset in battle...attracting spells that constructs don't worry about. Admittedly, I may make a more steampunky effigy sometime too. I like the idea of a big thing hissing and clumping around, made of big bronze sheets and glass lenses.

Mmm.

Anyway, I'll try to have sheet finished next week, early. Xmas is messing with my online time right now.

Cheers!


----------



## Ilium (Dec 27, 2006)

Ok, Christmas is over.  Back to business. 
I hope everybody had a good holiday.

Shayuri: Hmm.  I don't mean to be a stickler, but when I said the disguise item would cost the same as a Hat of Disguise, I didn't mean it would BE one.  I'm not sure an effigy could use a regular Hat, so I was imagining a special-purpose item (maybe just incorporated into the effigy itself so it can't get lost) that had just a couple of pre-programmed illusions in it.  I'll think on it a bit more.  

I definitely see what you mean about the advantages of a lifelike effigy.  Just thought I'd throw the option out there.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 28, 2006)

Interesting. I just assumed a construct was still a creature, and a creature with a head could wear a hat.

But what you suggest is intriguing too. It does invoke a question though...specifically, what rules should or would circumscribe the practice of incorporating magic effects and/or items into an effigy? Would it count as a use of Craft Wondrous Item? Given the expendability and relative fragility of effigies, it seems to me that an item that's "built into" an effigy...and thus becomes useless when the effigy is destroyed...is at a relative disadvantage compared to a universally usable item that is merely in the possession of an effigy.

But for concept's sake, the idea of little magical gizmos built into an effigy is hard to beat for sheer cool factor.  Perhaps one-shot "reloadable" items bought as potions. Or charged "wands" that only the effigy can trigger...

*imagines a beefed up effigy chuul spewing Scorching Rays from it's eyes...and chortles*


----------



## Ilium (Dec 28, 2006)

I don't have Complete Arcane here with me at work.  Is there any mention of a limit on the effigy's Int?  Is it mindless?  If it is, then it can't use most magic items.  

A chuul has an int of 10, so if the effigy gets the same, you're talking about building fanatically loyal NPC cohorts, which seems a little off to me.  I'll look it up when I get home.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 29, 2006)

Effigies have no intelligence score. So yeah, triggered or discretionary items would be out.

Use-activated items would still work...things that operate merely by virtue of wearing them, for example. But by that definition, a Hat of Disguise would be unusable by an effigy,  because the user of the hat determines the illusion. Maybe a "single illusion, use-activated" disguise would be possible...it'd be a custom item though. 

EDIT - Of course, you already mentioned that in the post where you proposed the item in the first place. Oops. *sheepish look* Okay! I guess all that leaves regarding illusion disguise is if the item is built-in or detachable...and what governs whether or not an effigy can "use" a magic item or component, even if under command to do so.

Also, if "effigy components" have any special creation rules, that'd be good to know...


----------



## Ilium (Dec 29, 2006)

Sad but true. 

Ok, so the disguise "widget" is a one-off that's part of the effigy.  It has the same cost as a Hat of Disguise, but controlled by you rather than the effigy.  You have to be within, say, 30 feet and use a command word. (How's that for arbitrary?)  And I'll say it has three illusions it can cast.  You let me know what they are, but keep in mind they all have to be at least as big as the actual effigy to completely disguise it.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 29, 2006)

I did some fine tuning to 'Blasco' (mostly tailoring skills and fleshing out equipment) though you may want to check it out before we start rolling. For basic background, I was thinking of something to the tune of vigilanty and protector of the little people. He wonders from town to town extracting 'justice' on those who take advantage of small people.  Yes/No?

-Blood


----------



## Ilium (Dec 29, 2006)

That's fine in principle, but I'm assuming he's not too bloodthirsty.  Yes, somebody who commits heinous crimes might wind up floating in a river, but a corrupt official who squeezes local halflings for graft should wind up getting caught by the authorities or somehow forced to part with more wealth than he's gained.  If you picture Blasco leaving a trail of bodies in his wake, he's going to have hunters of his own after him.  And _they'll_ be the good guys...


----------



## Rino (Dec 29, 2006)

when are we restarting?


----------



## Ilium (Dec 29, 2006)

Well if you're done with your character, go ahead and post it in the Rogue's Gallery thread:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=146978

That will bring us back up to 5 PCs.  I'll do a final review of all the PCs tonight and we can restart tomorrow!


----------



## Rino (Dec 29, 2006)

posted


----------



## Ilium (Dec 29, 2006)

Cool.  Looks good, but could I possible talk you out of Monkey Grip?  From a flavor standpoint there really aren't any Large creatures in the campaign that would be making quality weapons.  I can't imagine any that would be making +3 Mithral greatswords, ceratainly.  And from an effectiveness standpoint I think you'd be better off with Power Attack anyway.

Large Greatsword does +1d6 damage over a regular greatsword (average 3.5) but you take a -2 to attack.

With Power Attack you can take the same -2 to attack and get +4 damage, but have the flexibility to dial that penalty and damage (way) up and down as appropriate.


----------



## Rino (Dec 29, 2006)

okay, then i'll change the sword. in gc it doesn't realy matter. attack bonus was incorrect with monkey, but it is good now


----------



## Ilium (Dec 29, 2006)

gc?  What's gc?


----------



## Rino (Dec 29, 2006)

gold coins


----------



## Ilium (Dec 29, 2006)

Rino said:
			
		

> gold coins



 Ah.  I see.  That actually makes a lot more sense than GP (for Gold Pieces).

By the way, when I said "Tomorrow" to start, I meant "Tuesday."    I forgot it's Friday today and Monday is, of course, New Year's day.  I may be on the boards over the week-end, but let's plan to really get started on Tuesday.  I'll write up a little intro to cover the original team's return to Highdale and the news of what happened reaching the new characters.

So for each of the new people, I need to know at least what you're doing in Highdale (I understand Kay'nar has been in Highdale for a while, so that's no mystery.  But Blasco and Bargulg need a reason for being here.  Even if that reason is "just passing through," I'd like to know where you're coming from and going to, etc.

One thing, Fenris2:  Are you sure about that Chaotic Neutral alignment?  Starting orphanages sounds dangerously close to Good.


----------



## Fenris2 (Dec 30, 2006)

Ilium said:
			
		

> One thing, Fenris2:  Are you sure about that Chaotic Neutral alignment?  Starting orphanages sounds dangerously close to Good.





Kay'nar has a rather rough and checkered early life and does not like the idea of people going though what he did so he just did this on his own.

Yeah, CN sucks but look at the alignment restrictions of Warlock and Mindbender... not pretty. CN is the only not evil open. ;-)   I kinda of view him as CN with G tendencies.


----------



## Ilium (Dec 30, 2006)

He can be CG, as far as I'm concerned.  As long as you "use your powers for good" you can be a Good mindbender in my game. 

Actually I'm fine with either of those classes being any alignment.  A Lawful Good warlock/mindbender is just fine with me.  You'd end up limiting yourself on the use of your abilities, but that's true for any Lawful Good character.  And people will notice, so there are perks as well.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 30, 2006)

Ilium said:
			
		

> By the way, when I said "Tomorrow" to start, I meant "Tuesday."



That's what _I_ understood. What else could you have meant? You mean some people take words literally?
(I've been too busy to start by today/tomorrow anyway  )


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 1, 2007)

Bwah....think I'm done. I invite anyone who wishes to give it a read, comment, complain, etc. 

Hope the bg is specific enough to be useful, and general enough to be ignored. Ideally it gives some ideas for hooks, without being so obtrusive that it deforms the game. If so, lemme know what changes are needed.

Oh, also, if I've taken too many liberties with campaign world, just snap me in the back of the head with a towel and tell me to do it again. 

[sblock]Name: Alexandra "Alex" Percival Howard Rammikin the Third
Race: Human
Class/Level: Wizard 7 / Effigy Master 4
Gender: Female
Exp:

Desc: Slim and tall, with mouse brown hair cut in a short pageboy style, blue eyes staring out from behind wire spectacles, and wearing her usual vest, shirt and breeches, Alexandra can pass for a young boy, if a somewhat obnoxiously effeminate looking one. Her cheeks are a little round, with a thin pattering of freckles. Despite her impressive manual dexterity and sure fingers, she always LOOKS a bit awkward, as if she might trip over her own longish legs. Her glasses magnify her already naturally large eyes so that she seems to have an expression of perpetual amazement at everything she looks at. A leather satchel full of her magical supplies hangs over her right shoulder, and a pack over her left. Occasionally a beautiful blue-violet dragon can be seen poking its head out of the pack, or coiled up near or on Alex in one of its many naps.

Strength (STR) 8 0
Dexterity (DEX) 14 6
Constitution (CON) 14 6
Intelligence (INT) 22 10
Wisdom (WIS) 12 4
Charisma (CHA) 10 2

Alignment: Neutral Good
AC: 13 (10 + 2 Dex + 1 Deflection) Touch 13, Flatfoot 11
Hit Points: 51/51
Movement: 30'

Init: +2
Base Attack Bonus: +5
Melee Attack: +4
Ranged Attack: +7
Fort: +8
Reflex: +8
Will: +13

Race Abilities
Bonus feat
Bonus skills

Class Abilities:
Scribe Scroll
Familiar
Bonus feat
Craft Effigy (up to 14 HD)
Improve Effigy

Skills: 70
Concentration (Con) +16 (14 ranks +2 Con)
Craft (Alchemy) (Int) +17 (11 ranks +6 INt)
Craft (metalwork) (Int) +17 (11 ranks +6 Int)
Knowledge (arcana) (Int) +16 (10 ranks +6 Int)
Knowledge (architecture/engineering) (Int) +16 (10 ranks +6 Int)
Spellcraft (Int) +16 (10 ranks +6 Int)
Use Magic Device (Cha)(CC) +2 (2 ranks (4) + 0 Cha)

Languages - Common, Gnome, Dwarf, Giant

Feats
1 - Point Blank Shot
1 - Precise Shot
3 - Brew Potion
5B - Craft Wondrous Item
6 - Craft Wand
9 - Improved Familiar

Spellcasting (CL 10, Base DC 16+lvl)

Prepared
0 - Resistance, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Mending
1 - Shield, Magic Missile, Repair Light Damage, Grease, Ray of Enfeeblement, Feather Fall
2 - Bull Strength, Cat's Grace, False Life, Repair Moderate Damage, Glitterdust, See Invisibility
3 - Dispel Magic, Haste, Stinking Cloud, Lightning Bolt
4 - Dimension Door, Mass Resist Energy, Repair Critical Damage, Secure Shelter
5 - Greater Blink, Cloudkill, Overland Flight

Spellbook
0 - Resistance, Acid Splash, Detect Poison, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Daze, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Message, Open/Close, Arcane Mark, Prestidigitation
1 - Mage Armor, Shield, Magic Missile, Repair Light Damage, Unseen servant, Identify, Grease, Ray of Enfeeblement, Feather Fall, Comprehend Languages, Endure Elements, Hold Portal, Alarm
2 - Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace, Scorching Ray, See Invisibility, Rope Trick, Darkvision, Knock, Mirror Image, Invisibility, Glitterdust, False Life, Repair Moderate Damage
3 - Dispel Magic, Magic Circle vs Evil, Lightning Bolt, Haste, Slow, Shrink Item, Wind Wall,  Heroism, Stinking Cloud, Explosive Runes, Bands of Steel, Stony Grasp
4 - Arcane Eye, Resiliant Sphere, Black Tentacles, Dimension Door, Secure Shelter, Greater Invis, Mass Resist Energy, Repair Critical Damage, Orb of Force
5 - Telekinesis, Overland Flight, Teleport, Summon Monster V, Waves of Fatigue, Greater Blink, Cloudkill, Mage's Private Sanctum, Wall of Stone,

Money - 220gp 9sp

Spells
4500 (purchased at 50gp x spell level)

Weapons -
Fire Magebolt +1, 1d6+1, 2400

Armour -
Ring of Protection +1, 2,000

Gear -
Spell component bag, 5gp, 2lbs
Everburning torch, 110gp, 1lb
Acid flasks x2, 20gp, 2lbs
Alchemist's fire x2, 40gp, 2lbs
Sunrod, 2gp, 1lb
Smokestick, 20gp, .5lb
Bedroll, 1sp, 5lbs
Scroll cases x5, 5gp, 2.5lbs
Small bound journal, 5gp, 2lbs
Ink and pens, 10gp
Belt pouch, 1gp, .5lb
Tent, 10gp, 20lbs

Magic -
Blessed Book, 12500
Headband of Intellect +4, 16,000
Vest of Resistance +3, 9,000
Hat of Disguise, 1800
Handy Haversack, 2,000
Wand of Mage Armor 50/50, 750gp
Potion of Cure Light Wounds, 100gp

Background:
As her name suggests, Alexandra is the scion of the Rammikin family; a 'noble' family in terms of royal lineage, though one fallen on hard times both politically and economically in the wake of Illium's fall. Born at a time when her House is seeking an heir, Alexandra was an embarrassment to her father in almost every concievable way. For one, a daughter for a first-born...certainly not a fate worse than death, but still an irritation to the highly patriarchal family head. Second, her intellectual brilliance paired with her complete lack of regard for the nuance of political ambition or interpersonal relationships made her precisely the opposite of everything the Senior Rammikin felt a person of noble heritage SHOULD be. It wasn't that she disliked people, or was even disliked BY them...she simply failed to inspire loyalty and/or terror in those she met. To most she came across as a vaguely pleasant young woman with a sunny disposition, but easily forgettable. To the few that spoke to her on matters of interest to her, she came across as incredibly excitable and knowledgeable...even to the point of comical incoherence.

Tragand Boyle Rammikin the Second did not wish his heir's older sister (for by this time his wife had borne him a boy at last) to be remembered as forgettable (Alexandra tried pointing out the obvious problem with this position, but it only made things worse) or worse, a laughingstock. However, there was no explosive row, no midnight escape brimming with tears. For all his faults, Tragand loved his family and Alex as well...he just came from a time and tradition where expressing love meant "beating periodically and being hardass to" for sons and "more or less ignoring until married" for daughters. And, for what it was worth, Alex fully recognized that she was not well suited for the noble lifestyle, anymore than the noble lifestyle was well suited to her.

Thus, Alexandra left the rather rural estates of her family's land to Linnburg; a mighty river city and center of trade and learning in the fledgeling state of Osserick. While the Rammikin family was, by fealty, part of the Osserick nobility; their ties to the hated Emperor had  contributed greatly to their fall in fortunes, though had not been sufficient to justify 'purging' them. Nevertheless, Alex knew better than to throw her family name around and expect it to get her anywhere. This was in fact something of a relief.

In Linnburg she managed to apprentice herself to an alchemist, and spent long hours mixing 
odd-smelling, volatile ingredients to make such saleable sundries as tindertwigs and sunrods. It also put at her disposal large amounts of varying gauges of copper and bronze wire, as well as small plates that could easily be bent, heated, and cut. She started by simply making little racks and holders to organize the ingredients. Inside a year, she was using simply springs, coils, and alchemy to make small articulated arms that could select and retrieve items from the racks.Her master, an alchemist by the name of Tofan Fredry, saw in her a talent that transcended his pedestrian arts, and introduced her to his brother; the owner of a local inn...and practitioner of magical secrets in an underground cabal...one of several that operated in Linnburg. While at first intimidated by the idea of it, Alex quickly came to realize that the cabal had two main goals. The first was to preserve magical lore and secrets from the dissolution of the Illium Empire. Long associated with the Empire, many magical tomes, techniques, and yes...people as well...had been lost in the hysteria of the Empire's collapse. The second goal was to -recover- as many of these techniques and powers as they could. Eventually, when civilization had reached an appropriately stable moment, they would work to re-integrate magic again...and return humankind to its golden age.

While privately dubious that the cabal's members were as high-minded as their collectively declared goal, Alex found, perhaps for the first time, an array of minds the equal or even  superior of her own. That alone justified her involvement with the group in her estimation. Not to mention the opportunity to master mysteries that few could, or would ever have the chance to.

Yet, her particular obsession with the old Empire's use of animated objects and constructs set her apart from her colleagues in the cabal. Far more than merely seeing magic as a way to throw energy around, she believed magic could be used as an animus; a life-giving force. To that end, she worked with fragments of destroyed Imperial constructs, pored in libraries for long forgotten papers and treatises, and finally applied some of her own experiences with alchemical and mechanical techniques. She visited the razed cities of the Empire, sought out old masters of long forgotten secrets...becoming quite the adventurer in the process. The result was a form of construct very different from contemporary golems. More fragile, yes...but also infinitely simpler and less expensive to create and empower. Like golems, these 'effigies' were animated by bound elemental spirits. Unlike golems, they were created to appear very lifelike, using clockwork articulation to make its movement seem natural, and outer layers of hide and leather made to look like fur and skin. Using the cabal's extensive access to bestiaries, Alex chose a bizarre creature that had a combination of physical traits she found nearly ideal, to emulate. It was here that she erred.

The creature she created, while as mindlessly obedient as any construct, was strange and terrible...looking like a pony-sized combination of a crab, tailless scorpion, centaur and insect. Alex, for all her intelligence, could be naive at times, and simply hadn't banked on people being afraid of the monster. Which, of course, they were. She managed, with some luck, to prevent the effigy from causing serious hurt or damage. However, the blatant display of otherworldly knowledge and power she had to indulge in caused scrutiny that compromised the cabal's secrecy.

Though they managed to contain the damage, they made it clear too that Alex would not be welcome there anymore. she said farewell to her friends...not all the wizards felt that her transgression had been so terrible...and left Linnburg, after spending only two days in her old alchemy lab, creating an object of power that she wove into the subtle magics of the effigies animation. An object that could project an illusion around her creation, protecting it, and her, from the consequences of its actual form.

Now, seeking the next phase in her life, she has arrived in Highdale; where the river empties into the sea. With half-baked notions of sailing somewhere, she now walks the great port, in search of a sign...

Effigies:

"Max"
Effigy CHUUL
Large Construct
Hit Dice: 12d10+30 (96 hp)
Initiative: +2
Speed: 30 ft. (6 squares), swim 20 ft.
Armor Class: 23 (–1 size, +2 Dex, +12 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 20
Base Attack/Grapple: +9/+20
Attack: Claw +17 melee (2d6+9)
Full Attack: 2 claws +17 melee (2d6+9)
Space/Reach: 10 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Constrict 3d6+9, improved grab
Special Qualities: Construct traits, darkvision 60 ft., low light vision, DR 5/adamantine
Saves: Fort +6, Ref +8, Will +6
Abilities: Str 24, Dex 14, Con -, Int -, Wis 11, Cha 1
Skills: -
Feats: -
Cost: Market 29000. Creation: 14500, 960exp

"Isis"
Familiar:
PSEUDODRAGON
Tiny Dragon
Hit Dice: 2d12+2 (25 hp)
Initiative: +2
Speed: 15 ft. (3 squares), fly 60 ft. (good)
Armor Class: 22 (+2 size, +2 Dex, +8 natural), touch 14, flat-footed 20
Base Attack/Grapple: +5/–3
Attack: Sting +9 melee (1d3–2 plus poison)
Full Attack: Sting +9 melee (1d3–2 plus poison) and bite +4 melee (1)
Space/Reach: 2-1/2 ft./0 ft. (5 ft. with tail)
Special Attacks: Poison
Special Qualities: Blindsense 60 ft., darkvision 60 ft., immunity to sleep and paralysis,  low-light vision, spell resistance 19, telepathy 60 ft, Grant alertness, improved Evasion, share spells, empathic link, deliver touch spells, speak with master, speak with own kind
Saves: Fort +4, Ref +5, Will +10
Abilities: Str 6, Dex 15, Con 13, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 10
Skills: Diplomacy +2, Hide +20*, Listen +9, Search +6, Sense Motive +7, Spot +9, Survival +1 (+3 

following tracks)
Feats: Alertness, Weapon FinesseB[/sblock]


----------



## Ilium (Jan 1, 2007)

Shayuri, that background ROCKS.  I love it.  The only "excessive liberty" you've taken with the game world is that you put Highdale on the wrong end of the river.   It's actually up in the foothills of the Slayworth mountains, on the shore of the lake where the river Linn starts.

Other than that, everything is great.  The empire's collapse was, I think, a bit longer ago than I may have led you to believe.  Osserik has been an independent kingdom for a couple centuries.  But that doesn't invalidate anything in your history.  People have long memories.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 3, 2007)

Fixed the hiccup regarding Highdale's location, and posted Alex in the Rogue's Gallery.

If anything else is needed, let me know.

I left the exp field blank cuz I'm still not sure what we're starting with.


----------



## Ilium (Jan 3, 2007)

Yeah.  That would be because I haven't given you a straight answer. 

Aaaaand I didn't post IC today.  *sigh*  Coming tomorrow.  Hell or high water!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jan 3, 2007)

Considering last I checked I was on a mountain, I'm hoping for neither of those two options.


----------



## Ilium (Jan 3, 2007)

You should be OK on the high water.  Hell is never good.


----------



## Ilium (Jan 3, 2007)

I posted!  Huzzah!  IC thread is here in case you don't have a handy bookmark:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3258650#post3258650


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 8, 2007)

I just added in Blasco's history, though I will most likely be touching it up. 
I will also be posting an into shortly, sorry for any inconvience this might have caused. 


-Blood


----------



## Ilium (Jan 8, 2007)

It's cool.  I'll review the history when I get a chance.  I'm kind of waiting for Lord_Raven88 to post before moving ahead, since he's been so patient with my absence.


----------



## Ilium (Jan 9, 2007)

I just want to let everybody know I'm still here.  I'm trying to give Jdvn1 and Lord_Raven a chance to "meet and greet" with the new folks before I try to move things along again.  Great stuff everybody.


----------



## Ilium (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow.  Nothing out of those guys yet.  I hate to make everybody else wait, but Jdvn1 and Lord_Raven were so patient waiting for me.  If we don't hear from them by Monday I'll move ahead I guess.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Sorry! I've been really busy!
I'll try to post... um... tomorrow might be tough... I'll definitely be able to post Sunday.

I think. Well, hopefully sometime Saturday, but no later than Sunday.


----------



## Ilium (Jan 13, 2007)

It's cool.  I'm just glad you didn't get abducted by aliens or something.

Or at least that they put you back promptly.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Is that why I have a craving for brains now?


----------



## Ilium (Jan 15, 2007)

Anybody heard from Lord Raven?  His profile says "last seen Jan 11th" so I don't think _he's_ been abducted by aliens or anything.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jan 15, 2007)

He last posted to two different PbP games (in the past two weeks, he's posted twice, one in each):
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=171731
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=161544


----------



## Ilium (Jan 16, 2007)

Ok, we'll forge on and assume he's on board.  IC post coming later today.


----------



## Ilium (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm going to be away from the boards for the next week or so.  My Mom just passed away.  I'll check in again when I get back.  Take care.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 22, 2007)

Egad! My deepest sympathies. Take it easy and come back whenever you're ready.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jan 23, 2007)

Gah! Sorry to hear it! My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Ilium (Feb 12, 2007)

Great stuff everybody.  Just giving Jdvn1 and (hopefully) Lord Raven a chance to chime in before noontime comes and you all get under way.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 13, 2007)

No problem. 


-Blood


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 16, 2007)

Sorry for the delay!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Everything okay Ilium? If you've been busy that's okay, but we haven't heard from you in a little while.


----------



## Ilium (Feb 21, 2007)

I just posted IC.  Gads I can't believe how busy things have been around here.  No excuse, though.  I'm back to it!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 24, 2007)

I don't remember--which spells have different durations?

(I probably want to cast some of the longer-duration ones before we get too far along)


----------



## Ilium (Feb 25, 2007)

The "animal buff" spells have a duration of 10 minutes per level rather than one minute.  So you probably don't want to just cast it at the beginning of the day, but once trouble starts the spells will likely last through more than one encounter.


----------



## Ilium (Mar 5, 2007)

Ok, I need specific action declarations from everybody.  You guys have basically one round before something happens.  Kay'nar is airborne and out of line of fire, as described.  Everybody else is basically on the trail, in the line of the rockslide, assuming it breaks through the damaged Wall of Stone.  Getting off the trail will put you immediately in rough terrain that costs double movement (unless you can make a DC20 balance check to skip along the tops of the tumbled rocks).

The fathachs are at the top of a 20-foot rise, approximately 15 feet to the left of the trail.  There is a hairpin turn and steep rise in the trail on the far side of the wall leading back up to where the fathachs are.

To answer Fenris' question: None of the big guys looks especially like a caster, and you're pretty sure the guy with the big axe is in charge.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 5, 2007)

Ooh, I had imagined the scene differently. I thought we could be 'out of the way', as I assumed in post 123. If Alex doesn't Dim Door us, I'm going to be off the trail.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 6, 2007)

I can only take three people with me...2 if one of them is Max.

Ideally they should be people who can't avoid the slide in other ways.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 7, 2007)

Combine a +19 reflex save with improved evasion and a +8 Balance check and I would think that Blasco would have the best chances of making it through. If he is the one to ‘risk’ it, he will use one of his invisibility potions before he goes. Hopefully no one will be able to see him coming, I mean he does have a +29 Hide & +27 MS.


-Blood


----------



## Ilium (Mar 7, 2007)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ooh, I had imagined the scene differently. I thought we could be 'out of the way', as I assumed in post 123. If Alex doesn't Dim Door us, I'm going to be off the trail.



 You CAN be out of the way, but you will then be in Rough terrain (double movement cost, no charging, etc.).  That's a fine choice, but I just want to make sure I understand clearly what everybody is doing.  You guys have one round, I'd like definite actions posted in the IC thread, then I'll move on with the Ogres' action.

So far I have (I think):
Kay'nar flies up and readies an action to blast the leader (need the trigger for the readied action, presumably the start of the rock slide?)
Blasco drinks his invisibility potion and...(move action still available...move toward the Wall? move out of the path of the rocks?  Draw a weapon?)

Girble: Tentatively stepping off the trail, unless Alex chooses to Dim Door him.  So, holding action until after Alex, I suppose.
Lucas: ? (This is my fault as I will NPC him.  I'll get an action together in a little bit)
Alex: ?


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 7, 2007)

How many people in the party total?

Including NPC's like Viktor.

Once I know that, I'll know what to do.


----------



## Ilium (Mar 7, 2007)

Well let's count and you guys let me know if I miss anybody:

Alex 
  Alex's "friend" Max
Girble
Kay'nar (who's flying and presumably out of danger)
Blasco
Lucas
Viktor

So that's 7 creatures total.  Kay'nar is safe, as is Lucas it turns out.  I forgot about his boots of levitation, so his action for the round is levitating and drawing his wand of magic missiles.  That leaves 5 in potential danger, including Max.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 7, 2007)

Sneaky question:

At caster level 9 I can take along 3 Medium sized creatures when I Dim Door.

Max is Large. Viktor is medium. Girble is Small. 

Do a Large and a Small creature add up to "two Mediums?"


----------



## Ilium (Mar 7, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Sneaky question:
> 
> At caster level 9 I can take along 3 Medium sized creatures when I Dim Door.
> 
> ...



 Sure, I'll buy that.  Technically, the math doesn't work like that, but it's close enough.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 7, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Max is Large. Viktor is medium. Girble is Small.
> 
> Do a Large and a Small creature add up to "two Mediums?"



That's hilarious. Girble would be quite indignant at this logic.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 8, 2007)

Posted Blasco's action. 

-Blood


----------



## Ilium (Mar 8, 2007)

Ok, Alex transports herself, Max, Viktor and Girble to the top of the rise.  Alex will then be done for the round, so now the declared actions are: 

Kay'nar: Fly up and ready an action to blast the leader. (need the trigger for the readied action, presumably Alex's Dim Door?)
Blasco drinks his invisibility potion and moves out of the path of the rocks, drawing a weapon.  BTW: There is no "underbrush," but there are lots of tumbled rocks and boulders to sneak around in.
Girble: ?
Lucas: Levitate up with his boots and draw his wand of magic missiles
Alex: Dim Door

Viktor: Stand around and look befuddled about being teleported   He's never done that before.

So, I guess I just need to know what Girble is doing at the top of the ridge, then we can finally move on!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 8, 2007)

I've never _been_ Dim Doored by someone other than myself!







			
				Dim Door said:
			
		

> After using this spell, you can’t take any other actions until your next turn.



I always assumed I wouldn't have an action.  If I have an actin... CHARGE! (I assume I can see them now)


----------



## Ilium (Mar 8, 2007)

You can see them.  You can advance and attack them (barely).  But you can't literally Charge, because Alex nicely put the little hobbit in the back rank, and you can't Charge through your allies.

(To be fair, yes I know Shayuri did this because Girble's a spellcaster, not because he's a halfling, but I figure Girble will take offense at it anyway.  )

Ok, I have to go do some dumb real-life stuff.  Action post coming later today!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 8, 2007)

"You got our order _backwards_!"


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 14, 2007)

I will be out of pocket for most of this week. Please NPC my character as fit. I should be back by the weekend. Thanks!

-Blood


----------



## Ilium (Mar 16, 2007)

Things have been pretty slow the last few days.  We might as well wait for Jdvn1 and Bloodweaver to post, then I'll move things along.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 16, 2007)

Yeah, sorry, I've been busy this week.


----------



## Ilium (Mar 16, 2007)

I know the feeling.  This real life thing is overrated.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm back and will catching up with a post later this evening. 

Question 1: If Blasco took an invisibility potion, and made no attack action against the Ogres, how could they see him, let alone make an act against him?
Question 2: Is Blasco threatening (5’ reach) the Ogre or is the Ogre (10’ reach) threatening him? 

-Blood


----------



## Ilium (Mar 20, 2007)

Question 1: The DM forgot about the invisibility potion.  Stupid DM.  
Question 2: If the ogres are unaware of Blasco, they don't threaten him, of course.  And in fact you never threaten an enemy you can't see as far as I know, so no AoO or anything.  Also, given the invisibility, you tell me where Blasco is (in threat range of an ogre or not).

Sorry about that.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 27, 2007)

Just seeing what the hold might be....



-Blood


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm guessing me? I've been busy. 

Just one month left in school and everything's building up!


----------



## Ilium (Mar 27, 2007)

No, it's me.  Gads I've been busy lately.  It's just unbelievable.  I apologize and I hope to have a post tonight or tomorrow at the latest.

Yeesh.  This is the first time I've even looked at the web today (it's almost 5:00 PM here) which gives you some idea.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 27, 2007)

I've been so busy I didn't notice Ilium hadn't updated!

(Hah, beat that.  )

And I was sooo ready to update today...


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 28, 2007)

No worries.
Update whenever you can.

-Blood


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 10, 2007)

How goes it Ilium?


----------



## Ilium (Apr 10, 2007)

It doesn't, I'm afraid.  I'm just posting in all my games to say "goodbye for now."  I've been dealing with an ongoing crisis at work that has left me zero time for anything besides that and family stuff.  I apologize for taking so long to get back to everybody, but I kept thinking, "I'm sure to have some time tomorrow..."  Doesn't look like I'll be able to devote any time to EN World in general, much less PbP, until at least June. 

Sorry again for the long delay in at least letting people know what's going on.  I really appreciate everyone's patience, and I want to especially apologize to the newer players who haven't really even gotten a chance to sink their teeth in.  I'll just have to try again during the summer when things will (hopefully) slow down a little.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 10, 2007)

Doh! I was really digging on it too!

Give us a jingle if and when you can resume, okay? I'll wait as long as it takes!

Take it easy.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 10, 2007)

Don't feel bad for giving real life priority. We'll be here when you get back.

Thanks for a fun game so far and I'll try to catch your game later!


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 11, 2007)

When you return we shall be here!!

Good luck!

-Blood


----------



## Ilium (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks for the positive responses, guys.  Hopefully I'll see you in a month or two.

-Ilium out!


----------

